# Best Wild Mushroom



## wyogoob

Porcini, King Bolete, Cep, _Boletus edulis_, or whatever you want to call them, are to many in the Northern Hemisphere, the best edible wild mushroom.


They are plentiful in Utah's mountains and can be found around moist spruce/pine timber. Their cap looks like a hamburger bun. The mushroom has pores, not gills. Some reach 16" in diameter, but the best size to eat are the 2" to 3" diameter buttons. 


Pike's Market in Seattle sells wild Porcini (1999 picture):


I got a good sack of them yesterday in the Uintas. Here's an example:


Their season in Utah is approximately August 1 to September 10. They will be popping like crazy on the North Slope of the Uintas after the last two days of rain.


----------



## Al Hansen

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shroooooooms. :shock:


----------



## coolgunnings

poppin on the south slope too.








picked these last weekend, in a hour or 2.


----------



## NHS

I have a good crop of those popping up in my new lawn. They're here for the taking for whoever wants them.


----------



## wyogoob

Coolgunnings,

Some of those look like White, or Queen Bolete. Very nice young buttons.


----------



## REPETER

I would love to get into wild shrooms, but I'm way to scared-my Pops put that fear into me as a kid...how would one start with their first believed to be non-poisonous mushroom?


----------



## wyogoob

Try a mushroom book, from the library perhaps. Or just Google "mushrooms", "mushrooms Rocky Mountains" or "Utah mushrooms".

Pick a mushroom, follow the identification methods in a mushroom book. Cook a small portion of the specimen and have your kid sister or mother-in-law try it out. After 3 hours if they don't have nausea, diarrhea worst than normal, or start singing Beatles songs, the fungi is OK.

Just kiddin'. Some species are just unmistakeable. But you can't be too careful with mushrooms. "If in doubt, throw it out" is my motto. The moist spruce/pine timber of Utah is a goldmine for edible fall mushrooms and many will be popping up in the next 4 or 5 weeks.

I keep the mushroom book *Hip Pocket Guide to Western Mushrooms by David Arora* in my vehicles and often read it in my archery stand(s).

Good luck


----------



## REPETER

I'm gonna do it...all let you know when I get my first batch :mrgreen:


----------



## coolgunnings

Just came home from a good mushroom hunt, picked up about 2 to 3 lbs. in just a couple of hours. One and a half of them are cooking in spaghetti right now


----------



## The Naturalist

REPETER said:


> I would love to get into wild shrooms, but I'm way to scared-my Pops put that fear into me as a kid...how would one start with their first believed to be non-poisonous mushroom?


Be careful ought there - the list of experts on edible wild mushrooms gets shorter every year.  
(That was my mycology professors favorite joke)


----------



## dockrot

Considering the risk/reward (ie accidently eating a poison mushroom) why would you bother? On a related subject; I heard a guy on Coast-to-Coast AM a few years ago and he was talking about harvesting the "magic" variety on the North Slope of the Uintahs...I forget the name he used...red something or other???


----------



## coolgunnings

wyogoob said:


> Try a mushroom book, from the library perhaps. Or just Google "mushrooms", "mushrooms Rocky Mountains" or "Utah mushrooms".
> 
> Pick a mushroom, follow the identification methods in a mushroom book. Cook a small portion of the specimen and have your kid sister or mother-in-law try it out. After 3 hours if they don't have nausea, diarrhea worst than normal, or start singing Beatles songs, the fungi is OK.
> 
> Just kiddin'. Some species are just unmistakeable. But you can't be too careful with mushrooms. "If in doubt, throw it out" is my motto. The moist spruce/pine timber of Utah is a goldmine for edible fall mushrooms and many will be popping up in the next 4 or 5 weeks.
> 
> I keep the mushroom book *Hip Pocket Guide to Western Mushrooms by David Arora* in my vehicles and often read it in my archery stand(s).
> 
> Good luck


Goob is right about getting a book. There are some mushrooms that are easy identifiable. Those are the only ones I look for when I am hiking for mushrooms.


----------



## wyogoob

dockrot said:


> Considering the risk/reward (ie accidently eating a poison mushroom) why would you bother? On a related subject; I heard a guy on Coast-to-Coast AM a few years ago and he was talking about harvesting the "magic" variety on the North Slope of the Uintahs...I forget the name he used...red something or other???


There is a red-capped mushroom common to the North Slope is called Fly Agaric _Aminita muscaria_ To many it is intoxicating, to others it makes them very ill. It is one of numerous "magic" mushrooms in the aminita group. It has potentially dangerous and unpredictable toxic effects.

A side note: The pioneers took Fly Agaric, crushed it up and then added it to a bowl of milk. The concoction attracted and stupified flies.

There are far more edible mushrooms than those that are harmful. Many of the local store-bought varities can be found in Utah's wild.

More later, off to work. Have to drive 175 miles on I80. Talk about risk/reward.


----------



## wyogoob

This is another one of my favorites, the chanterelle. It is a late mushroom, found from August 15 to September 15 in the high country. This one is _Cantharellus cibarius_, a bright orange-yellow color. It has the unmistakeable and distinct odor of apricots and has a sweet flavor. It is highly prized and usually made into a creme soup. Only found at high-end resturants and very expensive. 


They are a little tough to clean if found wet after an autumn shower. I try to avoid getting mushrooms "too" wet or "soggy". I like to blowdry them after a washing.


Chanterelles come in many colors: yellow, orange, red, creme, blue, purple, black, or white. I love the blue ones and once in awhile I find them in abundance in the Uintas.

With the recent rains it should be a great chanterelle year.


----------



## Ryfly

I love mushrooms but you have to wonder about the first person who thought, "hmmm....that looks like something I should eat". :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

Ryfly said:


> I love mushrooms but you have to wonder about the first person who thought, "hmmm....that looks like something I should eat". :lol:


I wonder too.


----------



## pkred

I saw some of the Hamburger buns up below Timp last sunday. I did a bit of research on the net, anyone who is interested in wild mushroom hunting. The Utah Mushroom society has there anual forage Aug 28-30. It's based in Francis. You go up and pick and come down and let the experts tell you what you got. They also have tables for viewing and identification. I have never been but I got the info in the mail after I called and talked to the guy from the society. If your interested do a search for "utah mushroom society" give um a call if you have questions. I was all over it, but now were going to Palisades in Idaho that weekend.

On a side note if anyone has the knowladge i would love to glean it from U. Any weekend besides the one stated. I have a lifted jeep that will go any where and I like to hike. let me know.


----------



## LOAH

I too have always wanted to collect wild mushrooms, but would rather not die vomiting. As far as the magic ones, I'd prefer to stay away from those as well...

...the soul is tired of good vs evil trips. Just not worth the omniscient calm afterwards. Not anymore, at least.

I'll keep my eyes peeled for the porcinis. Thanks Goob. Hey, do those have a deadly mimic that is also common to the area?


----------



## tuffluckdriller

what I want to know is how do I sell them for $25/lb.? Or even $10/lb.?


----------



## wyogoob

tuffluckdriller said:


> what I want to know is how do I sell them for $25/lb.? Or even $10/lb.?


Try these fresh produce vendors at Pike's Market in Seattle. That's where I took the picture of the mushrooms and mushroom prices. A couple of the vendors sell wild mushrooms, I just can't remember which ones. They sell lots of King Boletes and oyster mushrooms, common fall mushrooms in Utah.

Catanzaro & Sons 206-730-8025 
Choice Produce 206-623-9920 
Corner Produce 206-625-5006 
Frank's Quality Produce 206-624-5666 
Lina's Produce 206-621-7338 
Manzo Brothers 206-624-2118 
Sosio's Produce 206-622-1370

Sometimes I see Asian people picking large quantities of fall mushrooms on the North Slope of the Uintas. Maybe they know something.


----------



## maguro88

wyogoob,
I have question for you.
Do you know if there is Pine Mushroom in state of Utah?
Thanks.


----------



## wyogoob

maguro88 said:


> wyogoob,
> I have question for you.
> Do you know if there is Pine Mushroom in state of Utah?
> Thanks.


I have not found them in Utah but I don't hang around Ponderosa Pines much. I did find them in Arizona, North Rim of the Grand Canyon, so they should be in Utah.


----------



## maguro88

maguro88 said:


> wyogoob,
> I have question for you.
> Do you know if there is Pine Mushroom in state of Utah?
> Thanks.


wyogoob,
Thank you very much. Good to know.


----------



## JERRY

We used to pick and eat a mushroom in Idaho that looked like brains. Very good. Can't seem to remember the name. Come out right after snow melt. Anyone have any idea on the name?


----------



## wyogoob

horsesma said:


> We used to pick and eat a mushroom in Idaho that looked like brains. Very good. Can't seem to remember the name. Come out right after snow melt. Anyone have any idea on the name?


The mushroom you are referring to (I hope) is the Snowbank False Morel. It is edible and very popular. They are common in the Uintas and can be found along melting snowbanks in pine/willow habitat.


The Snowbank False Morel, _Gyromitra gigas_, highly prized as table fare, should never be eaten raw. It can contain small traces of MMH, monomethylhydrazine, a self-oxidizing chemical used in rocket fuel. It's stalk is ribbed and folded; a cross section shows complex internal folds and chambers.

A _gigas_ look-alike, _Gyromitra esculenta_, or the Brain Mushroom, contains significant amounts of MMH and is highly toxic if eaten raw. Like the Snow-bank False Morel, its head is usually reddish brown in color and looks like a brain lobe. The stalk of this mushroom is not folded and has one, or at most two, chambers. _Esculenta_ is not found near snow banks.

The Snowbank False Morel mushroom is on my top-ten list. They come up in the same spots annually. False morels should always be properly identified by stalk cross-section configuration and fully cooked.


----------



## JERRY

Wyogoob your the man. Morels. They are delicious. Thanks. Sometimes hard to find because the moose love to eat them.


----------



## wyogoob

horsesma said:


> Wyogoob your the man. Morels. They are delicious. Thanks.


Snowbank Morels are false morels, not true morels like in this pic of my hillbilly friends and relatives:


----------



## wyogoob

maguro88 said:


> maguro88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wyogoob,
> I have question for you.
> Do you know if there is Pine Mushroom in state of Utah?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> wyogoob,
> Thank you very much. Good to know.
Click to expand...

You are after the Matsutake? I had to look the name up.

One of the finest eating mushrooms on the continent.


----------



## maguro88

wyogoob said:


> maguro88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maguro88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wyogoob,
> I have question for you.
> Do you know if there is Pine Mushroom in state of Utah?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> wyogoob,
> Thank you very much. Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are after the Matsutake? I had to look the name up.
> 
> One of the finest eating mushrooms on the continent.
Click to expand...

Yes, I was. It's worth it to try, right?


----------



## wyogoob

Puffball mushrooms are on many top ten fungi lists. Not mine, they make me nauseous.

Here's the Giant Puffball:


----------



## lehi

Goob.... that is a very nice Bronco you have there. Ford man eh? Oh and nice puffball shroom there.


----------



## wyogoob

lehi said:


> Goob.... that is a very nice Bronco you have there. Ford man eh? Oh and nice puffball shroom there.


Had that Bronco for 275,000 miles, neighbor has it now.


----------



## wyogoob

Is this one a bad one? It may be the Fly Agaric (_amanita muscaria_ var _formosa_) Or is it an edible Lepiota?:



This 13" specimen is from the Whiskey Creek Drainage on the North Slope of the Uintas.

I just left it alone.


----------



## Wilford

The mushroom discussion reminds me of when I lived in Oregon. There were actual huge groups of pickers that move around the state following the mushroom season at various locales. They were picking them to sell to commercial buyers.. It gets serious enough that some carry guns to ward off any who may follow them to their secret patches. So, if someone is tired of their current job , perhaps heading to Oregon would be the thing. It is a seasonal occupation however.


----------



## wyogoob

Wilford said:


> The mushroom discussion reminds me of when I lived in Oregon. There were actual huge groups of pickers that move around the state following the mushroom season at various locales. They were picking them to sell to commercial buyers.. It gets serious enough that some carry guns to ward off any who may follow them to their secret patches. So, if someone is tired of their current job , perhaps heading to Oregon would be the thing. It is a seasonal occupation however.


+1

I work with many of them; paper mill turnarounds. Boy, they are really protective of their hidey holes!

Oddly, it is legal in some states to sell poisonous or hallucenigenic mushrooms, like the fly agaric. You can even buy the extract on the web and some make a good buck at it.

One thing I haven't mentioned: many mushrooms have worms, especially the prized and easily marketable Boletes, and can't be sold to retail end users. About half of my Boletes have maggots. I just slice the shrooms, soak them in salt water and rinse the worms away.


----------



## wyogoob

Here's another shroom in my top ten, the Inky Cap, _Coprinus comatus,_ sometimes called Shaggy Mane or Shaggy Ink Cap. The little one in the pic below is prime:



They are popping out now. Look for them on disturbed soil, along roads, vacant lots, some even push through asphalt. Those pictured below are too far gone to eat:



Here's a good link for Inky Cap photos:
http://www.picsearch.com/search.cgi?q=S ... jQ%3D&nav1


----------



## longbow

Well I'll Be!!! I just found this thread and was real surprised there was such a shroom following on this board. I'm actually a fairly good mushroom hunter too, although I've already learned some just reading this thread. My favorite include yellow morels, inky caps, white agaricus (like in stores), horse mushrooms and chanderelles.
I've never eaten a puffball. I didn't know they were good. Now maybe I'll give one a try.

This is a good thread! Good idea Goob.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

What kind of wild shroom would you put in spaghetti sauce?


----------



## wyogoob

tuffluckdriller said:


> What kind of wild shroom would you put in spaghetti sauce?


Many of the safe wild edibles are great in sauces. Boletes are my favorite. We dry our King Boletes (Porcini) and use them extensively for cooking. They last for years stored in a cool dry place.


----------



## wyogoob

Another favorite mushroom of mine is the "shrimp mushroom" _Russula xerampelina_.

It has a distinct fishy odor and taste. The older it gets the fishier the taste, more like shrimp or crab. I find this one during the September while hunting elk and forest grouse. I like it fried with fall brook and cutthroat trout. The shroom is common but has a nasty lookalike, _russula emetica_ or the "I'm gonna make you puke all night mushroom".

This one is not for amateur shroomers. Get a mushroom book and follow all the correct steps for proper identification before eating this one.



Here's a good shrimp mushroom link: http://www.coloradomushrooms.com/mushroom.php?id=65

And another: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russula_xerampelina


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Your shrimp shroom looks a lot like the one we most saw. However, it doesn't sound all that tasty to me... I'm going to have to get me a guide book and practice over the next few falls.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Here are some I took pics of after reading about them in this post. I'm just a newbie. Hoping to get well-versed in identifying them next year.


----------



## wyogoob

tuffluckdriller said:


> Here are some I took pics of after reading about them in this post. I'm just a newbie. Hoping to get well-versed in identifying them next year.


Nice pics, thanks for sharing.

Are those chanterelles in the 1st pic?

There are various mushroom families that have the dome like seen in pic 2.

3rd pic from the top looks like a slippery jack.

4rd picture from top could be a shrimp mushroom.

5th pic may be a young shaggy mane or a hawk-wing.

Can't say what kind of mushrooms in pics 6 and 7.

Did you find a guide book yet?


----------



## tuffluckdriller

No book yet. I'm not in a hurry for it.

My friend had his camera, which takes AWESOME pics. He can zoom right in on his pictures with elaborate detail. 
Anyway, he did figure out what the 5th one was, but I can't remember. It was definitely an edible one, though...

I have no idea if they were chanterelles, either. I need that book while I'm there. I don't remember too much about them.


----------



## coolgunnings

For the beginners, there are easy identifiable mushrooms. You should start with these types of mushrooms. Because you eat the wrong ones and its lights out. Morrels (black, white, and half free), king boletes, chicken of the woods, and chanterells are among the easily identifiables.


----------



## wyogoob

coolgunnings said:


> For the beginners, there are easy identifiable mushrooms. You should start with these types of mushrooms. Because you eat the wrong ones and its lights out. Morrels (black, white, and half free), king boletes, chicken of the woods, and chanterells are among the easily identifiables.


Yep +1


----------



## wyogoob

tuffluckdriller said:


> No book yet. I'm not in a hurry for it.
> 
> My friend had his camera, which takes AWESOME pics. He can zoom right in on his pictures with elaborate detail.
> Anyway, he did figure out what the 5th one was, but I can't remember. It was definitely an edible one, though.................................quote]
> 
> IMHO the 5th one is a Hawk's Wing, or Shingled Hedgehog, or _Hydnum imbricatum_ very common in these parts. At first I thought the log, behind the mushroom, was part of the mushroom. Found late summer and fall it is plentiful in the Uintas. They are edible but bitter. I have dried them and used them in sauces and casseroles. Not one of my favorites.
> 
> see:
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... CAkQ9QEwAA


----------



## JAT83

Wow, I can't believe the size of those mushrooms. It reminds me of a show I was watching on Food network where they were hunting for giant edible mushrooms. I might have to search for them this coming fall!


----------



## cornerfinder

I often see what I call "Star Puffballs" (similar to picture)I think they are poisons. I am not sure if they are or aren't. I see them down by Fishlake. I avoid them like the plague, they have black spores that rise when you step on them. I have been doing some research on mushrooms and they may be edible, could anyone confirm this. Also I was in correspondence with this guy last year; http://www.users.uswest.net/~dwjohnston/ I guess they have a field trips where some one who knows mushrooms will show you. I love mushrooms but I don't want to get sick or worse die. Would anybody be interested in showing a guy the ropes this spring? I know some good spots to start.


----------



## wyogoob

That's cool, I don't see them up here, but don't look for them really. They are very small.

They are Earthstars, _Geastrum_, maybe _Geastrum triplex_. There's many different earthstars. They are kind of like a puffball; full of "powder" when the get over-mature.

No good to eat, but not poisonous.

Nice picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Packbasket

Ryfly said:


> I love mushrooms but you have to wonder about the first person who thought, "hmmm....that looks like something I should eat". :lol:


I wonder that when I look at a crab or a lobster!

Mushrooms all pretty much taste alike to me, some more like dirt some less like dirt, is there enough flavor in different species to say so?
Honest question. not fooling around.

thanks


----------



## wyogoob

Packbasket said:


> Ryfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love mushrooms but you have to wonder about the first person who thought, "hmmm....that looks like something I should eat". :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder that when I look at a crab or a lobster!
> 
> Mushrooms all pretty much taste alike to me, some more like dirt some less like dirt, is there enough flavor in different species to say so?
> Honest question. not fooling around.
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

Never thought about mushrooms that way, but one thing's for sure, the ones sold in stores taste the same.

That's not the case with most wild mushrooms. Their flavor is rich, full-bodied, and many have a flavor very unique, all their own. Here's a short list of a few edible Utah mushrooms and how they taste:

King Bolete - nice mushroom flavor when fresh, a strong mushroom flavor when dried
Morel - Heavy mushroom flavor, nutty, probably the most popular wild mushroom in N. America
Shrimp Mushroom - like seafood
puffball - very rich, nutty
Chanterelle - an apricot-like aroma
Lactarius - spicy
Cinnamon Top Bolete - you guessed it, like cinnamon
Black or Blue Trumpets - one of my favorites, but I can't describe the flavor

.


----------



## wyogoob

Another one of my favorites is Hen of the Woods:


We would find this prized fungi when squirrel hunting in the deep hardwood hickory/oak timber of the Midwest. They come up in the same area year after year. A little tough to clean, but well worth it.

see: 




I haven't seen them in the Rockies. Anyone seen this thing in Utah?


----------



## Packbasket

well thanks Wyo. I will pick up some different mushrooms next season and see what ones i like. could be I don't like mushrooms and didn't know it.
many years ago below san antone we hit a beer house. fella with us said the beer was flat or bad. he didnt like it. we moved on. next place he ordered same beer on tap. same problem. next place same problem. ours tasted fine to us but were not the brand he was following around. we wondered if the same distributor was at fault and so he tried a bottled version. one good slug and he made a face. 
finally he turns to us and says, it could be i jist dont like this brand beer. well. maybe so. duh.
maybe all mushrooms taste like mushrooms and turns out i dont like mushrooms? will see in the spring.


----------



## wyogoob

Packbasket said:


> well thanks Wyo. I will pick up some different mushrooms next season and see what ones i like. could be I don't like mushrooms and didn't know it.
> many years ago below san antone we hit a beer house. fella with us said the beer was flat or bad. he didnt like it. we moved on. next place he ordered same beer on tap. same problem. next place same problem. ours tasted fine to us but were not the brand he was following around. we wondered if the same distributor was at fault and so he tried a bottled version. one good slug and he made a face.
> finally he turns to us and says, it could be i jist dont like this brand beer. well. maybe so. duh.
> maybe all mushrooms taste like mushrooms and turns out i dont like mushrooms? will see in the spring.


A good analogy.

I will miss the spring mushroom season this year...again. But I will make the fall "hunt" in Utah and hopefully in Illinois. Nothing like walking the autumn woods, squirrel hunting with a .22 while picking up Hen-of-the-Woods, Cauliflower, and Beefsteak mushrooms.

Good luck, enjoy.


----------



## willamtarker

Mushrooms are one of my favorite food item.Hence I always prefer trying all of its different kinds available in the market.My experience with porcini was good but yes the rest of the other wild mushrooms stated over here are still left to be engulfed.Hope I get a chance to test them in the future times.


----------



## wyogoob

The morels should be about done down in the valley. 

In a week or two, a new crop of morels will be popping up in the Uintas. Look in the burn areas on the North slope.

The snow bank morels should be out now; look around willows and lodgepole pines on the edge of melting snowbanks. Get a book, cut the mushrooms in half, to learn how to identify snowbank morels. If not sure about the ID; cook a small amount in butter and feed to mother-in-law or neighbor's cat.


----------



## cornerfinder

Been a nicew wet year anybody finding any mushrooms, mmmmmmmm morels


----------



## wyogoob

I was out of town when the snowbank morels were poppin'.

I looked for black morels in a couple of my hotspots but struck out.


----------



## wyogoob

It's time to start picking mushrooms in the Uintas.

While walking the Mirror Lake Highway I seen quite a few King Bolete, Cinnamon Bolete, Lacturius, and Trichs popping. Looks like Boletes have been out for a week.

Should be a great mushroom harvest, lots of rain.

These King Boletes (top) are probably 5 to 7 days old. I think the dried mushroom on the bottom is some type of Lactarius:


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Goob, I know you said something about getting the bugs out of them, but how was that? Most I've found are completely packed with various maggots and bugs.


----------



## wyogoob

King Boletes, called Porcini at the stores, can be bad for worms. I might throw away five pounds for every one pound I keep! Remember, the younger the Porcini, the fewer worms they will have, if any. But sometimes even the very young buttons have a few worms.

Simply slice the mushrooms as you normally would and soak them in a weak salt water solution. Ater five to ten minutes remove and lightly rinse the slices. Dry on newspapers or paper towels.

If you are finding older Porcinis you are in the right area. Try going up a little higher in elevation or looking for some ground with a more northernly exposure where snow might have stayed on the ground longer.


----------



## wyogoob

Found a couple puffballs in the button stage. The bottom one is a Western Giant Puffball:


I picked the bigger of the two, a 4-incher:


They are rich and delicious at this stage:


Like I said before, sometimes this one gives me a stomach ache.


----------



## coolgunnings

Been out this year picking up boletes. Funny thing is we were picking black morels at the same time. :shock:  8)


----------



## wyogoob

coolgunnings said:


> Been out this year picking up boletes. Funny thing is we were picking black morels at the same time. :shock:  8)


Yer Killin' me!!! Now I'm de*morel*ized. -O,-

Did you take the little lady with you? You know what Cindy Laupner said:
"Girls just want to have fungus" -/O_-


----------



## Cdragon

I may have missed it somewhere in this thread..... but is there a good identification book that you guys could recommend for Utah shrooms? We are going to the Uintas this week and I'll be on the lookout.

Thanks!
Cdragon


----------



## wyogoob

I have many fungi books, but _All That the Rain Promises and More..._ by David Arora is the one I carry.

Experience is the best guide. If you are not sure, don't eat it. If you are adventurous, eat only a small portion.

Hard to miss a King Bolete. It looks like a bisquit or hamburger bun and it has pores, no gills.

Good luck, enjoy.


----------



## Cdragon

Thanks for the suggestion Wyogoob. I think I'll head to the book store today!


----------



## MeanGene

Hey Goob since you see to be the expert on the shrooms I was wondering what kind these are and if they might be eatable. Found a schload of the puffy white ones out on the flats not even in the trees.


----------



## wyogoob

The first 3 pics appear to be puffballs, but they need to be sliced in half for a better ID. This is primetime for puffballs. There are poisonous look-alike amanitas, although.

I don't have a clue what the bottom one is, maybe a _trich_, some kind of _russula_, I would have to see the bottom side to start with.


----------



## wyogoob

MeanGene said:


> Hey Goob since you seem to be the expert on the shrooms ...................quote]
> 
> Oh, I'm no expert at all. I aways carry a book and when in doubt, I throw it out!
> 
> There are about 10 edible species in Utah that have no look-alikes. I tried to base this thread on those mushrooms, but got off-tract a little. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MeanGene

I think I may go pick up a book before we head back up this weekend. And I'll try and get some better pictures, maybe just pick some and get photos after slicing. If those are puff balls, were in fat city cuz there were a ton of them in this one area. The other one was flat on top, I'll flip one over for a pic if I don't see it in a book.


----------



## wyogoob

MeanGene said:


> I think I may go pick up a book before we head back up this weekend. And I'll try and get some better pictures, maybe just pick some and get photos after slicing. If those are puff balls, were in fat city cuz there were a ton of them in this one area. The other one was flat on top, I'll flip one over for a pic if I don't see it in a book.


Ok, slice it in two and take a pic. The bad look-alike has a stem, distinctly separate from the top. But when that bad guy is in it's button stage it looks like a big ball.


----------



## MeanGene

Will do. I'll report back with my findings on Monday. Thanks Goob.


----------



## coolgunnings

wyogoob said:


> coolgunnings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been out this year picking up boletes. Funny thing is we were picking black morels at the same time. :shock:  8)
> 
> 
> 
> Yer Killin' me!!! Now I'm de*morel*ized. -O,-
> 
> Did you take the little lady with you? You know what Cindy Laupner said:
> "Girls just want to have fungus" -/O_-
Click to expand...

No the wife has not made it out mushroom hunting with me this year.

Went out on 08/12/2010 pickup 8 lbs of king boletes in 2 hours! WOO HOO! They are dried and in the freezer now. OOO°)OO


----------



## tuffluckdriller

I've been wanting to post pics of all the shrooms I found and brought back, but camera isn't cooperating yet...
Anyway, I found a LOT of the king boletes, and quite a few others. There's one that intrigues me. It has tentacles, if you can call it that...they're orange, and look like coral. 

When you find the king boletes, are the small ones that look like them the same, except they're more yellow at that age? Hard to explain what I mean. I'll try to post pics tomorrow. 

What does a black morel look like?

How do you preserve them?

Most don't have any hints of bugs at this point.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Here are some pics.


----------



## wyogoob

There's fungusamongus!

Here's my guesses. I am a novice. 

Warning: identification by photos can be dangerous. 

Wild mushrooms are nothing to fool with. Feed a small portion to your mother-in-law or a outdoor forum moderator first, wait 45 minutes to see if they tip over.  

1 - #127 King Bolete - I would guess, but I can't see the stem
2 - #084 Coral Fungus - There are many varieties, hard to clean, good flavor. I use them in soups
3 - #082 Coral Fungus
4 - #077 King Bolete - just the right size
5 - #072 Got me?????
6 - #070 Got me????? It's a LBM (little brown mushroom) I never eat LBMs
7 & 13 - #065 & #040 a type of Russula, probably emetica (bad) but maybe xerampelina, the shrimp mushroom one of my favorites
8 - #064 Got me???? maybe a russula or lactarius, the geenish color on the gills is bruising from handling them
9 & 10 - #060 & 059 - Sheep's Foot - a polypore, very good eating
11 & 12 - #057 & #056 - a scaberstalk - very close to bolete - or an Aspen Bolete, what we in these parts call Cinnamon Top - I can't see the stem?? They seldom have worms, not much flavor when fresh, great flavor when dried
14 - #031 Got me???? I see it where I hunt on disturbed soil like logging sites


It is a great fall mushroom season and will be getting better as the next 3 weeks go by.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

When you say dried, do you mean put them on a drier like fruit chips? And then include them in something? Or just eat them?

How do you prepare and eat the boletes? Just include them in some sauce or something?

Do you know if any of the coral varieties are bad to eat?


----------



## wyogoob

tuffluckdriller said:


> When you say dried, do you mean put them on a drier like fruit chips? yes And then include them in something? yes Or just eat them? no, not dehydrated, they are dry, hard, and strong tasting
> 
> How do you prepare and eat the boletes? slice and fry in butter, put on a burger if you like Just include them in some sauce or something? yes, like any other mushroom. Note that the Cinnamon Top is eaten just like a bolete, some prefer it over the King Bolete
> 
> Do you know if any of the coral varieties are bad to eat?


My books tell me there are no poisonous coral fungus. However, some corals work as a laxative, affecting some people more than others. The small ones I find around here are hard to clean and very fragile. Coral fungi are common and there are many varieties. Again, try just a small serving at first. If it tastes OK and you don't mess your pants, eat the rest the next day.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

The corals definitely had the best smell, to me.


----------



## scott_rn

*backyard mushrooms*

I finally took a few photos, just for evingstongoob. Not all the fungi out there, just the ones I passed walking to the house after photographing the moose that ate my garden. What have I got here?
















Don't eat these buggers. Learned that at scout camp a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## wyogoob

thanks for sharing the pics.

My take:
The first one is a mature slippery jack, a_ Suillus_. Most are edible but not incredible.

Second is hard to say without seeing the underside. May be some type of Trich (_tricholoma)_.

Third is a Toadstool, Fly Agaric, _Amanita muscaria_ The mushroom is known to be poisonous, but there is much debate on how poisonous. Legend has it that pioneers mixed it with milk in a bowl to attract and kill house flies. Ingesting Toadstools can cause: delerium, ravings, profuse seating, and flipping out on Confidential Fishing Forums. :mrgreen:

more info on Toadstools:
http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/var012.htm

Wish I was up there with ya Scotty. I had to cancel my Alaska silvers/ptarmigan trip. I should have been up there this week.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I'm glad I read this thread. I came across a ton of shrooms while elk hunting. I wanted to know which ones I can eat. I think I will purchase a book to keep with me.


----------



## MeanGene

mikevanwilder said:


> I'm glad I read this thread. I came across a ton of shrooms while elk hunting. I wanted to know which ones I can eat. I think I will purchase a book to keep with me.


I picked up one that goob recommended. It's called "All that the rain promises and more.." by David Arora. Excellent book, thanks goob. However I think I may have gotten the last one in the state of Ut. I called all over and ended up driving from Salt lake down to Orem to get it. It can be ordered but I was leaving for the hills the next day and couldn't wait. I've been seeing all kinds of them up in the hills.


----------



## wyogoob

Yep,

"All that the rain promises and more" by D. Arora is my "go-to" mushroom book in the field. I keep one in all my vehicles.

Mr Arora has a 1,000-page mushroom book called "Mushrooms Demystified" that is my bible at home.

Another very good book is Orson Miller's "Mushrooms of North America". It's more scientific than most mushroom books. I have had it for 30 years and through the years I have written all the common names under the latin names in the guide. 

Amazon.com is a great place to find mushroom books. They have used mushroom guides in good shape, cheap.


Puttin' the "fun" in "fungi"
da Goob


----------



## Bears Butt

> Puttin' the "fun" in "fungi"
> da Goob


You are the "fun-guy"!


----------



## wyogoob

Remember: All mushrooms are edible - once.


----------



## wyogoob

The Chanterelles are out! Mrs Goob and I got a nice bag of them this evening. Just finished washing and pre-drying them:


They are small but very young:


To many across the Northern Hemisphere this is the best mushroom of all, even favored over truffles. They have an apricot-like odor and a sweet, mildly-spicey flavor all their own. They are usually served as a cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## wyogoob

Be sure to check out the chanterelle soup recipe here:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=28209&p=297789#p297789


----------



## mikevanwilder

Since I have been reading this thread I have noticed a ton of wild mushrooms in my hunt adventures. I haven't partaken of any yet but it would be nice to know which I can and which to stay away from.


----------



## sawsman

Can anyone identify this mushroom? about the size of a basketball, very thick and firm flesh, gills underneath, no stems, growing in the fall, and mainly on spruce tree buttresses.
[attachment=1:34dz46y2]Shroom1.JPG[/attachment:34dz46y2]
[attachment=0:34dz46y2]Shroom2.JPG[/attachment:34dz46y2]


----------



## wyogoob

My guess is it's a cluster of mature oyster mushrooms. I am on the road and only have access to a pocket mushroom guide so I am a little reluctant to verify this one. There are 3 or more varieties of oyster mushrooms around here. The oyster mushroom that I find the best to eat is more white in color and each individual mushroom and the cluster is somewhat smaller.

There are good numbers of oysters in the Uintas and in the Wyoming Range and I have found them during the fall big-game seasons.

Here's a good article about oyster mushrooms. http://www.mushroom-appreciation.com/oy ... hroom.html

Whack off a slice or two, fry in butter, and feed it to .45. If he gets real sick, It's not an oyster mushroom. :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> Whack off a slice or two, fry in butter, and feed it to .45. If he gets real sick, It's not an oyster mushroom.


 :lol: I never thought of that.... He's pretty smart though, I'd probably have to camoflauge it somehow. Maybe, grind it up and throw in some green food coloring and call it avacado. Then I could slip it into his sandwich.. 

Thanks for the informative article goob.


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whack off a slice or two, fry in butter, and feed it to .45. If he gets real sick, It's not an oyster mushroom.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I never thought of that.... He's pretty smart though, I'd probably have to camoflauge it somehow. Maybe, grind it up and throw in some green food coloring and call it avacado. Then I could slip it into his sandwich.. ..................................................
Click to expand...

Just kiddin', I think .45 would like oyster mushrooms.


----------



## .45

I love mushrooms and avocado...cooked, sauteed, dipped, salted, raw...serve 'em how you like. 

It's that **** coleslaw I can't handle.. _/O _/O


----------



## Florwood

*Interesting growth in the front yard*

Just found this thread tonight, great stuff!

This mass is currently growing in my front yard in American Fork. It's about 10-12 inches across, and slightly tacky to the touch Any idea what it is? I've been checking to see if any meteors crashed in AF recently....


----------



## wyogoob

Nice pic Florwood and thanks for sharing. There's not too many mushrooms that look like that cluster in these parts. I have a good guess but need to know what the bottom side looks like. Any pics of the underside?


----------



## wyogoob

Don't eat this guy:

Found last month on the Oregon coast:



.


----------



## EmptyNet

Saw these on the mountain today, couldn't find any that were up more than this. I don't know anything about mushrooms so I just took a picture.








The only places that had these were in the red sandy areas, but the sandy spots sure had a lot of them.


----------



## EmptyNet

Hmmm. Photobucket isn't letting me resize my pics tonight. :?


----------



## coolgunnings

Went out this last weekend on the lower provo. Picked up enough morels to have bacon cheese burgers with sauteed morel moushrooms on them. Yummy!!!


----------



## wyogoob

coolgunnings said:


> Went out this last weekend on the lower provo. Picked up enough morels to have bacon cheese burgers with sauteed morel moushrooms on them. Yummy!!!


Yer killing me Scott

Goob, in Beulah North Dakota


----------



## gregkdc

Morels are still on up Payson canyon I got a hat full of them in no time. I would show you a picture but I allready ate them all.


----------



## fly311

[attachment=0:1hwt0wxq]Photo on 2011-05-27 at 11.53.jpg[/attachment:1hwt0wxq]I found these at about 4600 ft. along the east bench in weber county... Any help identifying would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fly311

heres another better pic


----------



## fly311

i dont think these are "liberty caps".. never seen them before but never really looked either


----------



## wyogoob

It's a "LBM" or little brown mushroom.

Little brown mushrooms are found in spring, summer and fall, in all habitats. They may grow on soil or wood and may appear in lawns, pastures or forests. Because they are so difficult to identify, all LBMs should be avoided. Many LBMs are harmless, some are mildly poisonous or hallucinogenic, and a few are deadly.

My uneducated guess is it's an Inocybe, a fiber cap.


----------



## gregkdc

I took the family out today and got some more black morels. This is the first year I have ever collected wild mushrooms and I had no idea Utah had so many morels, maybe all of the rain has made it better than normal. The season is still going but it appears to be slowing down as I'm starting to see a lot of older morels you wouldn't want to eat. Also be careful if you go out, I ran across some false morels for the first time I have ever seen them before. If the forest service would just open up the gates I'm sure you could go up higher and find more as the snow continues to recede.


----------



## sittingbull

gregkdc said:


> I took the family out today and got some more black morels. This is the first year I have ever collected wild mushrooms and I had no idea Utah had so many morels, maybe all of the rain has made it better than normal. The season is still going but it appears to be slowing down as I'm starting to see a lot of older morels you wouldn't want to eat. Also be careful if you go out, I ran across some false morels for the first time I have ever seen them before. If the forest service would just open up the gates I'm sure you could go up higher and find more as the snow continues to recede.


You eat those? Poison I tell ya. :shock: Just kidding, after I ate mine, I keep wanting more, but the musty odor still lingers in my truck. Glad you recognized the false variety.


----------



## featherwalker

I have been reading on the forum for a while and have loved all of the information that is on here. This topic has been especially interesting. Anyways I was just wondering if there are any mushroomers in northern utah that wouldn't mind me taggin along to learn the ropes. I have been out a few times this year looking for morels, but haven't had any luck. I have looked around the hard wood areas with elm trees, and cottonwoods. I am thinking that I am not at a high enough elevation. Anyways if there is anyone that could at least give me a few pointers I would appreciate it. I really don't want to steel anybody's spot; just looking to learn a little more about mushrooms. 

Thanks


----------



## gregkdc

This was my first year getting morels and there seems to be a particular environment that you find them in. Just like hunting for anything else recognizing where they like to hang out made a huge difference for my success, hopefully the same rules apply next year. Last week I was finding them pretty high up around 6-7000 ft and they started to look a little old so if there are still any out there they will probably be higher up behind the receding snow pack. Most of the the time they are under or around pine trees, they seem to like the dark soil under the trees and they like shade. Also they are typically but not always next to a river or creek. If you feel cool air blowing off of a creek pay special attention to the area you are in. They also tend to be on sloping hills with either old grass or leaves littering the hill. So when you putt all of that together you have a good chance of seeing them. 
#High up
#Pine trees
#Sloping hill next to a creek
#Dead leaves or grass.
I hope this helps also remember there are false morels that can be very bad news for anyone who eats them. So if you find some morels make sure you know how to identify the good from the bad.


----------



## featherwalker

Perfect. Thanks for the tips. I was definitely not high enough if you were finding them around 6,000 ft. I will try again next year, and get out earlier and higher. Thanks again.


----------



## yanfeng

That is so wonderful


----------



## wyogoob

yanfeng said:


> That is so wonderful


 :shock:


----------



## sprayvar

I'm about 95% percent sure that this is a Giant Puffball. Found it around 5,00 feet or so in the woods. Is it O.K. to cut around the darkening area and yellow to salvage the white to eat? I read that they are not good to eat when they are no longer white inside. Also founds some type of Boletus but they turned blue when broke so I stayed away from them.


----------



## sprayvar

Picture of the insides and more angles. I cut it up and saved the white that I could but haven't eaten any. It was very spongy, kind of like really light tofu mixed with a marshmallow texture.


----------



## gregkdc

Does anybody have any sure fire pointers on what to look out for when hunting boletus? I found some the other day that bruised blue. From what I can tell they look like "_boletus chrysenteron_", but not knowing what they are I left them there.


----------



## wyogoob

gregkdc said:


> Does anybody have any sure fire pointers on what to look out for when hunting boletus? I found some the other day that bruised blue. From what I can tell they look like "_boletus chrysenteron_", but not knowing what they are I left them there.


Any pics?

The edible cracked-cap bolete (_chrysenteron)_ has some look-a-likes. One look-a-like is what some call cinnamon top...can't remember the real name at the moment. The cinnamon top is bland tasting fresh, but has outstanding flavor after it's dried. It is very common in the Utah.

I try to stay away from boletes that stain blue. Some, like the _satanas_, will make you very sick. There are plenty of other boletus and even sullius out there to eat.

This should be a good year for King Boletus. Get out and stock up!


----------



## wyogoob

sprayvar said:


> Picture of the insides and more angles. I cut it up and saved the white that I could but haven't eaten any. It was very spongy, kind of like really light tofu mixed with a marshmallow texture.


Hey, welcome to the forum!! Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.

Your giant puffball looks a little old. Was the dark spot there when you cut the mushroom or did it color-up later?

Giant puffballs are edible and I have enjoyed many, both at home in my kitchen, up in the high country backpacking, and in deer camp. One should note that some people can't eat puffballs or can't mix puffballs with alcohol (puffballs love deer country, quakies). Had a bad experience with puffballs in the middle of an end-to-end backpacking trip of the High Uintas. Yikes, what a rough night that was.....top of Garfield Basin.

I recommend that you skin a puffball, and just eat a couple small slices first. They'll keep in the fridge for a long time.


----------



## wyogoob

Here's a big puffball! We ate this one at archery camp:


Here's a young and very fresh Giant Puffball:


----------



## gregkdc

Gad-zooks that's a big mushroom!! You could literally cutt steaks off of that puffball and BBQ them. As for the pictures of the boletus I have some on my phone but I wont be able to up load them until later hopefully tonight. 

Have you seen any king boletus this year?


----------



## wyogoob

gregkdc said:


> ..............................
> 
> Have you seen any king boletus this year?


No, but I haven't been looking much. It's too early on my side of the mountain.


----------



## sprayvar

Thanks! Yes, the blackish part was there when I cut into it. I wish it was more fresh, so I saved some of the white parts in the fridge, I may have to try just a little bit tonight. Thanks for the information!


----------



## gregkdc

Here are the pictures of the boletus I found. The first one was pretty old looking and full of bugs, the cap had a diameter of about 6-7". I found it with another one about the same size right next to it.
[attachment=3:2jm2u0a2]Photo0028.jpg[/attachment:2jm2u0a2]

Here is a picture of the underside of one of the big ones. The blue brusing only took a few seconds and was a very deep color. 
[attachment=2:2jm2u0a2]Photo0026.jpg[/attachment:2jm2u0a2]
[attachment=1:2jm2u0a2]Photo0027.jpg[/attachment:2jm2u0a2]
Here are the smaller ones they are about 2-3" diameter.
[attachment=0:2jm2u0a2]Photo0029.jpg[/attachment:2jm2u0a2]

After reading about the Boletus Satanas I think I am going to take my time with all boletus species, if anything I think I am a little more confused with all of the different types.


----------



## wyogoob

IMHO the blue-staining mushroom is a Suillus, a slippery jack; probably _tomentosus_

Suillus, called jacks, are very common here. There are many types of jacks and I don't know of any that are poisonous. Many jack varieties have little flavor, tend to be slimey, and are hard to fry.

My guess is the smaller mushrooms you have pictured are some type of Suillus also.

I don't know if there's _satanas_ here. I see them in Oregon.


----------



## gregkdc

Thanks for the input, I am new to this and every bit of info helps. As you can tell I have a lot to learn still.


----------



## wyogoob

gregkdc said:


> Thanks for the input, I am new to this and every bit of info helps. As you can tell I have a lot to learn still.


A word of caution: it's difficult for a fungus amateur, like myself, or even an expert mycologist to identify mushrooms from a picture. Some varieties have numerous look-a-likes. You can get fancy and learn to differentiate all the good ones from the bad ones by looking close at the stalk, the veil, gills, pores, bruising, the spore print, even the spores under magnification or you can just learn a half-dozen, easy to ID and great to eat, varieties. Utah is blessed with an abundance of edible fungus, especially in late summer/fall.

Most fungus is harmless and not worth eating; a number of varieties are good to eat; some will make you sick and some will get you high; a few will kill you. If anyone wants to take an interest in wild mushrooms I recommend that you get a good mushroom book geared for the Western states, and learn how to use it. Try something written by David Arora, or _Mushrooms of Colorado and the Southern Rocky Mountains _ by V. Evenson. Out of print _Mushrooms of North America_ by O. Miller is another good one (I have 2 copies, one has 30 years of notes in it).

Good luck.


----------



## gregkdc

I ran down to the local Barnes and Noble and bought "_All That the Rain Promises and More: A Hip Pocket Guide to Western Mushrooms _ by David Arora

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/all-tha ... 1000352389
It ended up being $17.99 in the store. Anyway I liked the format a little better than his bigger book, it will be a lot easier to carry in a back pack and it seemed to have more colored photos. Looking forward to the upcoming boletus and chanterelle hunts.


----------



## wyogoob

gregkdc said:


> I ran down to the local Barnes and Noble and bought "_All That the Rain Promises and More: A Hip Pocket Guide to Western Mushrooms _ by David Arora
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/all-tha ... 1000352389
> It ended up being $17.99 in the store. Anyway I liked the format a little better than his bigger book, it will be a lot easier to carry in a back pack and it seemed to have more colored photos. Looking forward to the upcoming boletus and chanterelle hunts.


Now we're talkin, that's a great book.

$20 for the big book on Amazon.com.


----------



## sprayvar

Found an early white Bolete about a week ago but haven't found any since. It was too old to eat. Anybody finding any yet? I can't wait, we are supposed to be getting some good rain in the next week.


----------



## wyogoob

I read where mushrooms are the only non-animal source of food that supplies vitamin D.


----------



## naturalist

New member - first post: I have an update regarding mushroom fruitings along the Mirror Lake highway as of Friday, August 19. Checked many of the well-known areas for King boletes on both slopes above 9,500 feet. I was surprised to find that there is very little out at all, including non-edibles. The only mushrooms seen were small puffballs and the orange marshmallow shelf fungi that grows on downed logs. The wet meadow areas adjacent to the spruce trees, which are ususally pretty productive, were void as well. The ground in general is fairly dry up there and could use a good soaking rain. I am guessing that the mushroom fruiting season is delayed like everything else this year and that we will get a decent crop in September.


----------



## featherwalker

I went up to our family cabin the other day and found quite a few of these. I am pretty sure that they are king boletes, but I am not 100% sure. Hopefully the pictures work so I can know for sure. Also I need to know what to do with them when I get home. Thanks


----------



## wyogoob

featherwalker said:


> I went up to our family cabin the other day and found quite a few of these. I am pretty sure that they are king boletes, but I am not 100% sure. Hopefully the pictures work so I can know for sure. Also I need to know what to do with them when I get home. Thanks


They look like Scaber Stalks..._Leccinium_

Did you find them around quakies?


----------



## wyogoob

naturalist said:


> New member - first post: I have an update regarding mushroom fruitings along the Mirror Lake highway as of Friday, August 19. Checked many of the well-known areas for King boletes on both slopes above 9,500 feet. I was surprised to find that there is very little out at all, including non-edibles. The only mushrooms seen were small puffballs and the orange marshmallow shelf fungi that grows on downed logs. The wet meadow areas adjacent to the spruce trees, which are ususally pretty productive, were void as well. The ground in general is fairly dry up there and could use a good soaking rain. I am guessing that the mushroom fruiting season is delayed like everything else this year and that we will get a decent crop in September.


Welcome to the Forum!

I've been out looking 2 days this week on The North Slope and only found one Meadow Mushroom. Talked to a few day hikers and bow hunters today on the Mirror Lake Highway and none of them seen any mushrooms.

Tonight's rain may be just the ticket to get them started.


----------



## Cdragon

OK.... So I'm bound and determined to learn more about edible mushrooms. So my oldest boy and I went up the canyon tonight to see what we could find. Here's what we spotted.....

Tons of what I think are Baneberries (poisonous)....
[attachment=11:26mzu1wc]_DSC0116resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

Not sure what this is......
[attachment=10:26mzu1wc]_DSC0119resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

#1 Top....
[attachment=9:26mzu1wc]_DSC0122resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

#1 Bottom.....
[attachment=8:26mzu1wc]_DSC0123resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

#2 Top....
[attachment=7:26mzu1wc]_DSC0125resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

#2 Bottom..... 
[attachment=6:26mzu1wc]_DSC0127resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

#3 Top.....
[attachment=5:26mzu1wc]_DSC0128resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

#3 Bottom......
[attachment=4:26mzu1wc]_DSC0129resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

#4 Growing out of a downed Quakie.....
[attachment=3:26mzu1wc]_DSC0135resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

#5 Don't touch this while you are hunting mushrooms!!! Stinging Nettle.....
[attachment=2:26mzu1wc]_DSC0136resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

#6 Top.....
[attachment=1:26mzu1wc]_DSC0138resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

#6 Bottom.....
[attachment=0:26mzu1wc]_DSC0139resize.jpg[/attachment:26mzu1wc]

Could I get help with identifying some of these? Also.....after you clean them....how long do you normally dry them for before you bag them and freeze them?

Thanks for all the info..... this is a fun thread!

Cdragon


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> featherwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went up to our family cabin the other day and found quite a few of these. I am pretty sure that they are king boletes, but I am not 100% sure. Hopefully the pictures work so I can know for sure. Also I need to know what to do with them when I get home. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> They look like Scaber Stalks..._Leccinium_
> 
> Did you find them around quakies?
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't finish this reply.

If this is a Scaber Stalk it is edible. _Leccinium_ are Boletes but not _boletus_.


----------



## wyogoob

Cdragon said:


> OK.... So I'm bound and determined to learn more about edible mushrooms. So my oldest boy and I went up the canyon tonight to see what we could find. Here's what we spotted.....
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Tons of what I think are Baneberries (poisonous)....
> [attachment=11:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0116resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] The berries could be Baneberries. I can't find my berry book. Yes, there are berry books and I am a sick individual for owning one.
> 
> Not sure what this is......
> [attachment=10:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0119resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] Artist's Conk
> 
> #1 Top....
> [attachment=9:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0122resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] Got me??
> 
> #1 Bottom.....
> [attachment=8:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0123resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] I can't remember eating a gray mushroom.
> 
> #2 Top....
> [attachment=7:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0125resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] Maybe a Shaggy Stem
> 
> #2 Bottom.....
> [attachment=6:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0127resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] You have to be real careful with white-gilled mushrooms. I stay clear of them with the exception of Shaggy Parasol.
> 
> #3 Top.....
> [attachment=5:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0128resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki]
> Same as #2
> 
> #3 Bottom......
> [attachment=4:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0129resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] Same as #2
> 
> #4 Growing out of a downed Quakie.....
> [attachment=3:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0135resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] Oyster mushroom. Common edible in the Rockies. Now sold in stores.
> 
> #5 Don't touch this while you are hunting mushrooms!!! Stinging Nettle.....
> [attachment=2:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0136resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] Stinging nettle is a wild edible, tastes like spinach. Popular on "starvation campouts" in Boy Scouts where I come from. It's sold in health food stores in a pill or powdered form and has been used in folk and modern medicine.
> 
> #6 Top.....
> [attachment=1:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0138resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] I don't have a clue.
> 
> #6 Bottom.....
> [attachment=0:2o8pp0ki]_DSC0139resize.jpg[/attachment:2o8pp0ki] I stay away from LBM (little brown mushrooms)
> 
> Could I get help with identifying some of these? Also.....after you clean them....how long do you normally dry them for before you bag them and freeze them?
> 
> Thanks for all the info..... this is a fun thread!
> 
> Cdragon


----------



## Cdragon

Thanks Goob..... I appreciate your 'shroom knowledge!


----------



## wyogoob

Cdragon said:


> Thanks Goob..... I appreciate your 'shroom knowledge!


I am no expert.

As a novice, I recommend that you get a good book or two, only eat a small amount of a new mushroom and save some for the autopsy.  just kiddin', good luck


----------



## sprayvar

Picked these today growing on an elm tree. They have a great smell and I really want them to be an edible Oyster mushroom but am not sure because of the presence of a stem. Any comments?


----------



## wyogoob

I'm in motel without a mushroom book. Were they in layers or separate? I think it is what we called back home an elm oyster mushroom I had some very similar last November in Illinois. They were edible but not incredible.


----------



## sprayvar

Wyogoob,glad to hear you chim in on this! I was thinking Elm Oyster too but couldn't find any good pics in mushroom books that show the stem things. They were growing pretty close to eachother but just barely touching, each stem was seperate but came from the same point. They smell good and to me do kind of smell like licorice as some have described.


----------



## sprayvar

I should say, the big one was ontop of the little one, but just these two.


----------



## sprayvar

So, yes I guess they were in a cluster but of only two. One on top of the other, seperate stems, and the stems connected at the tree where they connected. They were at the bottom of a cut off half of an elm tree growing out of it.


----------



## wyogoob

Yep, oyster mushrooms smell like licorice.


----------



## StillAboveGround

I saw this post several weeks ago and ordered several mushroom books...
So, today, we tried some wild mushrooms for the first time... they were growing in the yard ...

After spending several hours comparing to pics and keys in the mushroom books and online, we decided they were Shaggy Mane, Coprinus comatus...

Sauteed in butter, they had a mild nutty flavor.
We ate a small amount, so if we aren't dead tomorrow, we will pick and eat the rest...

Maybe I should have waited a few days... it would be a shame to die 2 days before the ML season...


----------



## StillAboveGround

Still living...
So we picked the rest of the young ones and wife used them in stroganoff... Very good!
Can't believe I have missed out on wild shrooms for so long...
Much to learn, but better late than never.


----------



## wyogoob

Good for you!!

I like shaggy mane. I will get some this weekend on the deer hunt.

Be very careful, some mushrooms effects may not show up for weeks. And remember, drink alcohol in moderation with wild mushrooms.


----------



## Rictanica

What if we eat alot of mushrooms? Should we drink alcohol in excess in that case?


----------



## Narient

Gonna take the kids mushroom hunting this weekend. Never been before, but I got my hands on a nice field guide and figured some practical experience will go a long ways. 

If nothing else, it'll be nice to get the kids out in the wilderness for a while. Report & subsequent pictures to follow.


----------



## RTMC

Took the dog out after grouse and found quite a few boletes. Not sure about the shroom with the gills.


----------



## gregkdc

Nice find with the boletus! I haven't seen any all summer, do you mind telling us a little bit more info about the habitat they came from like elevation etc. I was wondering if the season is just really late or if anybody else has been finding them this year. Maybe with all of the rain we are supposed to have this week we will see more.


----------



## wyogoob

RTMC said:


> Took the dog out after grouse and found quite a few boletes. Not sure about the shroom with the gills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These mushrooms are Suillus brevipes, edible but not incredible.


Nice dog.


----------



## RTMC

Good thing I didn't have the wife try them then. She is a good sport, but probably would have rung my neck. I thought I had enough info to ID them. I happened to leave my recently purchased guide at home, but thought they were boletes. I guess that is where they guide comes in handy, eh? Thanks goob


----------



## wyogoob

RTMC said:


> Good thing I didn't have the wife try them then. She is a good sport, but probably would have rung my neck. I thought I had enough info to ID them. I happened to leave my recently purchased guide at home, but thought they were boletes. I guess that is where they guide comes in handy, eh? Thanks goob


Slippery Caps are OK to eat. Some are kinda slimey though. The Stubby Stalks are a comparatively drier variety of Suillus. Slice them and then dry fry them to remove the moisture. Then use them like any mushroom.

We take those store-bought dry chicken/noodle, chicken/rice, packaged thingies hunting and throw in grouse meat and some Russula and Suillus mushrooms that are always around in the fall.

Also note that slicing and drying seems to improve the flavor of some Slippery Caps.


----------



## StillAboveGround

wyogoob said:


> Be very careful, some mushrooms effects may not show up for weeks. And remember, drink alcohol in moderation with wild mushrooms.


Yes, we have seen the warnings about alcohol & mushrooms...Very interesting...
It's been a non-stop harvest of shaggy mane from the yard (an easy ID)...
More hesitant on others...
Been noticing lots of mushrooms during the hunt, but haven't had books with me.


----------



## wyogoob

This has been one of the worst fall mushroom seasons for me. 

Never did find a chanterelle. Maybe I went too early. Got me, I probably need to get out more. :?:


----------



## gregkdc

My brother or I went out almost every single weekend from the end of morel season and really never saw much of anything. Having been the first year for us collecting mushrooms we have nothing to compare it to, I did see that The Utah Mushroom Society was thinking of canceling their annual foray in August because of the lack of mushrooms. We never got any really good cold fronts all season.


----------



## duckdog1us

[attachment=0:22ksm093]381001309445_0_0.jpg[/attachment:22ksm093][attachment=1:22ksm093]381000465541_0_0.jpg[/attachment:22ksm093][attachment=2:22ksm093]380957624197_0_0.jpg[/attachment:22ksm093][attachment=3:22ksm093]380957485829_0_0.jpg[/attachment:22ksm093][attachment=4:22ksm093]380956412421_0_0.jpg[/attachment:22ksm093][attachment=6:22ksm093]380591432965_0_0.jpg[/attachment:22ksm093]here is a few i found last year just woundering what they are


----------



## Hunter Tom

Just now noticed this post. We have been using wild mushrooms for years. Nobody could show us so we got a handful of good books and began. Couple of general tips for beginners: 1.Look under the cap and avoid those with gills, 2. Look for distinct ones that don’t have dangerous look alikes, 3. Don’t try to identify all- there are far too many.

King boletes are a great start. There are good pictures through out this thread. We collect many of them in the southern mountains just after rains in Aug.- Sept at 9000 feet plus. They have pore sections under the cap not gills. They are best small/young. Break off the stem and examine the cap to see if there are holes going from the stem into the cap made by insects-discard. The pores are lighter colored on the young good ones turning darker yellow on the older ones that will prob. have bugs. There are usually look alike boletes in the same area and at the same season as the kings. I don’t think there are any deadly poisonous ones just poorer quality maybe slightly nauseous. If they look like Kings, there are two good easy tests. Bruise the cap flesh- if it turns blue (some quickly others slowly), they are not Kings. Bite off a tiny bit of the cap flesh then quickly spit out. If a bitter taste develops after you spit it out, it is not a King. This test is not harmful if it looks like a king.

We have successfully eaten over 20 types of wild mushrooms. Most were unremarkable- not worth collecting. Our favorites in declining order are: true morels, black trumpets or black chanterelles, golden chanterelles, sulfur shelf(use only the outer edge), king boletes(use only the fresh young caps), puff balls(use only ones that are pure smooth white thru out) and oysters. 

By far, the best starter book is “Edible Wild Mushrooms of North America” by Fischer and Bessette.


----------



## wyogoob

There's fungus among us.

I haven't found black trumpets for years. They usually come up in the same place too.


----------



## gregkdc

I found these today attached to a burnt cottonwood stump. I think they are oysters but because they were growing out of the top of the stump they kind of look a little different than other oysters. I don't plan on eating these as I am not 100% sure what they are not to mention they are full of bugs and got hot in my lunch box before I could get them home. Anyway if they turn out to be oysters I may clone them and get a cleaner specimen. I cloned some oysters I bought from WINCO last winter with pretty good results. What do you think? They did have a very slight licorice smell but it was kind of hard to detect. The oysters I cloned had a stronger smell right before the mycelium bloomed that decreased with age.


----------



## wyogoob

They look like oysters to me. There are many kinds of oyster mushrooms. I don't have my books with me, so I don't know what variety they are.

I'll take them off your hands if you don't want them lol.

Nice pics.


----------



## gregkdc

Here is an odd looking mushroom I found the other day growing on a cotton wood stump. At first I thought it was a hawk wing but it was in the wrong place at the wrong time. The underside of it was covered with pores and the whole thing was extremely woody, so much so I couldn't get it off the tree.[attachment=2:1gnq6noa]Photo0089.jpg[/attachment:1gnq6noa][attachment=1:1gnq6noa]Photo0090.jpg[/attachment:1gnq6noa]

However the real reason why I am posting is this! It's on![attachment=0:1gnq6noa]Photo0092.jpg[/attachment:1gnq6noa]


----------



## wyogoob

My guess is the first one is a Dryad's saddle, a polypore. It is often called a hawk wing. I think there are several different mushrooms that are called "hawk wing", the most common one around here has a single stem and grows in the fall. I like both spring and fall hawk wings when they are young and I often dry them for soups and sauces.


----------



## Dunkem

New to the site,been interested in wild mushrooms for a while, guess its time to get me a book and head for the hills. Just retired so lots of time to fish,hunt mushrooms and look for gold. Thanks for all the info wyogoob!


----------



## Dunkem

A question please. Been up to my sisters place and in her grass they have countless mushrooms growing did not have a camera, but they look alot like the ones in the picture#381000465541 of this thread. any help?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Never ate or seen wild mushrooms before until this weekend. I found what looked like morells. Picked two hat fulls and brought them home. Showed them to a guy who told me they were indeed morells. So i fried them up with a ribeye and man they were good.


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> A question please. Been up to my sisters place and in her grass they have countless mushrooms growing did not have a camera, but they look alot like the ones in the picture#381000465541 of this thread. any help?


I stay away from (little brown mushrooms) LBMs. They are tough to ID; too many look-a-likes. There's but a few LBMs that are worth eating and some of them can can make you very very sick.


----------



## wyogoob

swbuckmaster said:


> Never ate or seen wild mushrooms before until this weekend. I found what looked like morells. Picked two hat fulls and brought them home. Showed them to a guy who told me they were indeed morells. So i fried them up with a ribeye and man they were good.


Wow, kinda late for morels, especially considering the super early Spring we had.

Man, I can't find any mushrooms. 

Be careful with morels. Utah mountains have lots of false morels, one of which can make you very sick, or kill you, and the symptoms don't hit you for a week or more after ingesting. I'll eat snowbank morels, a false morel, sometimes. If I do, I save a half mushroom or a representative piece, to the help the posion control people treat me if I tip over. The poison in these bad guys damages the kidneys.

Many shroomers shy away from any morel that has more than one internal chamber.

http://thegreatmorel.com/falsemorel.html


----------



## swbuckmaster

The morels i found were in the hills above afton, wyoming. There isnt any sign of drought here. Maybe this is why i found them so late. 

Dang the last thing i want to worry about in utah is if i find the wrong ones. The ones i ate were good enough to at least look for them in utah. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## wyogoob

Finally, we are getting some rain. Anyone finding any mushrooms?


----------



## sawsman

I discovered a HUGE shroom growing in my front lawn when I got back from a week away on vacation. Dug it out and threw it away. What kind are those?


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> I discovered a HUGE shroom growing in my front lawn when I got back from a week away on vacation. Dug it out and threw it away. What kind are those?


_lawnus giganticus_


----------



## Catherder

The family and I were up in the Uintas today for a picnic and we came across this guy. It didn't quite look like a bolete, so I left it be. We were at the base of Bald mtn.


----------



## wyogoob

Looks like a mature King Bolete. Need to see the underside to be sure.


----------



## Catherder

The underside was smooth, with a fat base. The cap seemed a bit too irregular for what I'm used to for boletes, but I'm far from an authority. 

Ready for another shrooms and salmonidae trip?


----------



## wyogoob

Gills or tubes? 

A smooth olive color underneath?

"Yes" on the trip.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> Gills or tubes?


Probably tubes, but I didn't break off a piece and check. I just felt the bottom and the base with my hand.



wyogoob said:


> A smooth olive color underneath?


Unknown, didn't look.



wyogoob said:


> "Yes" on the trip.


See PM.


----------



## wyogoob

I was up in the Uintas for a couple days and the mushrooms are scarce.

Anyone having any luck?


----------



## MKP

My brother and I found these while we were hiking the rim of Huntington Canyon.


GEDC0235 by makapo2012


GEDC0238 by makapo2012, on Flickr


GEDC0239 by makapo2012, on Flickr

We're not 100% sure what they are, they kind of look like King Bolete to me but I really don't know anything.


----------



## wyogoob

Looks like an Aspen Bolete, Aspen Scaber Stalk I call it; a _Leccinum insigne_.

They are good to eat. Aspen Bolete turn dark when cooked and have few worms. I went to a place today where I usually find them but the cows or deer got there first.


----------



## MKP

Thanks, Maybe try some tomorrow, they seem to degrade pretty quick. My mom says I should throw them out, she thinks any wild mushroom is instant death. :roll:


----------



## wyogoob

MKP said:


> Thanks, Maybe try some tomorrow, they seem to degrade pretty quick. My mom says I should throw them out, she thinks any wild mushroom is instant death. :roll:


If it's an Aspen Bolete I find that drying them improves their flavor. Try slicing them about a 1/4" think and drying them.


----------



## Sgt_Spy

Hey guys, 

I'm new to Nevada area and looking to come up maybe this weekend to do some mushroom hunting. Would I be able to find any in Southern Utah. I'm thinking maybe North on St George near Pine Valley. Any places near SW part of the state I would greatly appreciate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wyogoob

Sgt_Spy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to Nevada area and looking to come up maybe this weekend to do some mushroom hunting. Would I be able to find any in Southern Utah. I'm thinking maybe North on St George near Pine Valley. Any places near SW part of the state I would greatly appreciate. Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the forum!

I've never hiked on Pine Valley although it has all the requirements to be good fall mushroom country.

The Outdoors section doesn't get much traffic this time of year. It's all about the start of the archery hunt now. I suggest surfing some of the hunting or fishing sections. Find a post from that part of Utah and PM one of the participants in the thread. Maybe they can help.

So far it's not been a very good mushroom year; just too dry.


----------



## Sgt_Spy

Thanks, I will try, since I have taken a day off just to make a trip up there and post some pictures if I find anything ! If nothing else, it will be great to send some time in a cooler weather and enjoy the forest


----------



## Bax*

I was thinking the same thing about it being too dry. I dont know much about mushrooms, but even my lawn that grows them in mass quantities isnt producing mushrooms this year


----------



## Sgt_Spy

Well, I made a trip today. Had an awesome time, and found some mushrooms. Here are the pictures of the ones I'm not really sure about. I did look them up in a couple of books I have, but couldn't quite find them(sorry about the image sizes, wanted to make sure it's clearly visible)

This one is very slippery and slimy to touch on the top :

1
Top view 








Bottom of the cap








Dissected same kind








There was quite a few of those at Pine Valley

2 
Top view








Bottom of the cap








Dissected









It was my first visit to Utah, and from what I've seen, I loved it. Can't wait to come back and explore more of the northern parts :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

Your pictures are too large and it looks as though our picture size limiter is on the fritz. I took the liberty to resize your pictures. Try to post pics 640 pixels wide or less, some of yours were 1200 pixels wide.

These pics are 595 pixels wide:

This one is some sort of Slippery Cap, _Suillus_. Many _suillus_ are edible, but not incredible.



























I'm gonna have to look this one up. What type of habitat? Under what kind of tree?:


----------



## Bax*

You guys are daring. I really wouldnt trust myself to go find mushrooms and compare them to a book


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> A question please. Been up to my sisters place and in her grass they have countless mushrooms growing did not have a camera, but they look alot like the ones in the picture#381000465541 of this thread. any help?


Maybe a Liberty Cap _Psilocybe _or a Dung Bell _Panaeolus _, who knows. I wouldn't recommend either one. Many of the _Psilocybes_ are hallucinogenic. I stay away from all LBMs (Little Brown Mushrooms)


----------



## Dunkem

wyogoob said:


> Dunkem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question please. Been up to my sisters place and in her grass they have countless mushrooms growing did not have a camera, but they look alot like the ones in the picture#381000465541 of this thread. any help?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a Liberty Cap _Psilocybe _or a Dung Bell _Panaeolus _, who knows. I wouldn't recommend either one. Many of the _Psilocybes_ are hallucinogenic. I stay away from all LBMs (Little Brown Mushrooms)
Click to expand...

Thanks Goob

I remember the name Psilocybe from my wild years OOO°)OO


----------



## gregkdc

Has anybody been up to the Uintas recently and have you seen any mushrooms? I wanted to drive up all season but the rain hasn’t been hitting that region according to the weather reports. Anyway I noticed that the weather patterns have started to change and the Uintas are now getting more monsoon moisture. Maybe this week we will get lucky and some mushrooms will pop out.


----------



## wyogoob

gregkdc said:


> Has anybody been up to the Uintas recently and have you seen any mushrooms? I wanted to drive up all season but the rain hasn't been hitting that region according to the weather reports. Anyway I noticed that the weather patterns have started to change and the Uintas are now getting more monsoon moisture. Maybe this week we will get lucky and some mushrooms will pop out.


Been up in the north side of the Uintas quite a bit in the last 4 weeks. Its not been very good for mushrooms where I have been. Maybe some bow hunters will chime in.


----------



## Ton_Def

My brother and I went hiking up the Henry's fork this past weekend and found a bunch of mushrooms..

A few little ones.









A few BIG ones.

















And one that could hold up a rock! :lol:


----------



## gregkdc

> My brother and I went hiking up the Henry's fork this past weekend and found a bunch of mushrooms..


That's sounds a little promising. It looks like a little more rain fell on the area yesterday and there is an increasing chance of rain for the rest of the week. The thing that I am not sure about is weather or not a few thunderstorms if enough to get them going.


----------



## wyogoob

Nice pics Ton_Def. See you got some King Boletes. 

Did you get around the sheepherder's cabin at Henry's Fork Lake? It's always good for boletes and chanterelles.


----------



## Ton_Def

wyogoob said:


> Nice pics Ton_Def. See you got some King Boletes.
> 
> Did you get around the sheepherder's cabin at Henry's Fork Lake? It's always good for boletes and chanterelles.


We did walk by there, but kept the stay brief. They had more garbage strung about than a landfill and a small black bear rugged out... :shock: Not a memory I want of the "wilderness".


----------



## Solist

Anybody canned wild mushrooms before?


----------



## wyogoob

Solist said:


> Anybody canned wild mushrooms before?


Yes, but I like dried better. If you can them with some olive oil and herbs they're not too bad. But I think dehydrating is so much easier and it actually improves the flavor of some varieties.


----------



## fromRussia

*Who can tell their names, please?*

Found this one in Little Cottonwood


----------



## Catherder

Spent the weekend in the Wasatch.

I found lots of these in various sizes. 



and quite a few of these. :?:



It also rained a lot, so there will be more.


----------



## longbow

I found these growing out of the end of a log. You couldn't miss them because they were bright orange. After looking them up and asking the locals about them. I was sure they were safe to eat and encouraged by the shroom-heads here to try them as they are excellent.

COW mushroom.jpg

I boiled them first, as per my instructions, then sautéed them in butter and chopped onions. Holy cow they were good!


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> I found these growing out of the end of a log. You couldn't miss them because they were bright orange. After looking them up and asking the locals about them. I was sure they were safe to eat and encouraged by the shroom-heads here to try them as they are excellent.
> 
> COW mushroom.jpg
> 
> I boiled them first, as per my instructions, then sautéed them in butter and chopped onions. Holy cow they were good!


Ooh, nice photo.


----------



## wyogoob

One of my most favorite mushrooms is _Agaricus campestris,_ the Meadow Mushroom. It is similar to to the button mushrooms sold in grocery stores. the choice-eating mushroom has some look alikes that will make you very sick so one must be careful with this one. Recent heavy rains have brought this one out in numbers like I have never seen before and last Saturday while sage-grouse hunting we found a jillion of them.

On another note my brother was hunting forest grouse yesterday and picked about 20 lbs of King Boletes!! Today he is going up to the North Slope of the Uintas to look for my favorite late-fall mushroom, the yellow chanterelle. It's been a very good year for wild mushrooms.


----------



## Packout

Posted this on the other mushroom thread, but thought some might like the info here. I could never chance wild mushrooms. Rather than wonder or worry just go here and order a DYI kit. Or better yet, pay the shipping and try a variety.

http://www.promushrooms.com/

looks good enough to eat!-- (FB link)
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## wyogoob

We got about 10 pounds of Suillus; Short-stemmed, _brevipes,_ I think. Sliced and dried most of them.


----------



## wyogoob

There are 100 or more different kinds of Suillus in the USA. Many have slimy caps and this group of mushrooms is sometimes called "slippery caps" or "slippery jacks" Suillus can be found in the Uintas from May to November. Deer and Elk like them.

Ours were short-stemmed or brevipes. It is recommended that the slimy cap be removed before drying or eating, as it may cause diarrhea.

_Suillus brevipes_:
https://www.google.com/search?q=sui...QHI9IG4DQ&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=618&dpr=1

.


----------



## wyogoob

My brother went up to the Uintas last weekend looking for chanterelle mushrooms and some brook trout.

He found a nice King Bolete (top left) and 6 other mushrooms poking out of the snow. The 6 mushrooms on the right look and smell very good. I have tried to ID them and failed so I will throw them away. Looked through 3 mushroom books and I think they are some kind of Trich (Tricoloma) but I'm not sure.

Don't have time for spore printing and more research so: *When in doubt, throw them out.*


----------



## swbuckmaster

Is this one edible?







It has gills on the bottom


----------



## swbuckmaster

I picked up a mushroom identifier for my phone for $1.30 Hopefully it will help out


----------



## elkmule123

Which app was that, I did a quick search a while back and just came up with cheesy games.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Identification of mushrooms


----------



## swbuckmaster

I couldn't find this one in my app though














Maybe this is what goob calls lbm's


----------



## wyogoob

swbuckmaster said:


> I couldn't find this one in my app though
> View attachment 32386
> View attachment 32394
> 
> 
> Maybe this is what goob calls lbm's


no es bueno

.


----------



## Afishnado

Check out this giant mushroom. What kind is it? We gathered probably 10 different kinds of shrooms' the last couple of days, but we have no idea which ones are edible or not. Time to learn!


----------



## elkmule123

My guess would be a porcini, but I'm still learning as well.


----------



## wyogoob

elkmule123 said:


> My guess would be a porcini, but I'm still learning as well.


That is correct. It's a Porcini, _boletus edulis_, King Bolete, cep, steinpiltz....

They can get as big as a 5-gallon bucket. One of the best eating mushrooms in the wild, but get awful wormy when they're as big as the one Afishnado posted.

.


----------



## Catherder

I found this one on the Wasatch today. I don't believe I've seen this one before. Instead of pores or gills, it had finger like projections on the underside. Any idea on what it is?





Lots of fungi growing in the woods today but they all were LBM's, known toxic ones, and many I had no idea about. No known (for me) edible ones.

That said, I didn't go home empty handed from a natural bounty on my hike today. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> I found this one on the Wasatch today. I don't believe I've seen this one before. Instead of pores or gills, it had finger like projections on the underside. Any idea on what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fungi growing in the woods today but they all were LBM's, known toxic ones, and many I had no idea about. No known (for me) edible ones.
> 
> That said, I didn't go home empty handed from a natural bounty on my hike today. ;-)


It's the common _hydnum_, a Hedgehog Mushroom, _repandum_ I think. The fingers are called "spines." They're good to eat, easy to identify with no harmful look-a-likes. They can be wormy. They pop at the same time and often in the same area as Chanterelles. I've picked them in the snow during September bowhunts.

.


----------



## wyogoob

The King Bolete mushroom is mild tasting, almost bland. Drying improves it's flavor.



Drying until the slices "bend not break" is best, but over-dried pieces work well crumbled up and added to sauces, soups, and casseroles.

.


----------



## Catherder

I was up on the Wasatch again today and hiked up to the raspberry patch one last time for the year. I found a bunch of hedgehogs in the same general area again, although they appeared a little dry and aged. I suspect that I have a decent spot for them to come back to next season. How do you prepare them? They seemed too delicate to sautee and the book mentioned they were like chantarelles in texture. 


Since I just got "All that the rain promises and more" as a late birthday present, I spent much of my hike keying out a few shrooms along the way. I've got a long way to go, but I found one Russula xerampelina (it was kind of old, did smell really shrimpy though), one agaricus, a couple different Amanitas, (One very white one looked like a destroying angel. Do we have those here?) and a few I couldn't figure out. One was growing all over in the general area where I found my hedgehogs. It was a medium sized whitish capped mushroom with light orange gills that stained a brilliant orange when the stem was broken. There was no veil over the gills on young specimens and no ring. Maybe one of the milk caps? I forgot to take pics. Doh.


----------



## Kingfisher

yes, we do have amanita virosa here (destroying angel) - white cap, gills, stem and veil/skirt. always cut your puff balls down the center and look for any sign of gills or veil - if it has that, it is aminita virosa and not a puff ball. be careful. this one is nasty lethal one that kills your liver and before you know it you are past recovery.


----------



## Catherder

Kingfisher said:


> yes, we do have amanita virosa here (destroying angel) - white cap, gills, stem and veil/skirt. always cut your puff balls down the center and look for any sign of gills or veil - if it has that, it is aminita virosa and not a puff ball. be careful. this one is nasty lethal one that kills your liver and before you know it you are past recovery.


Good to know. I've treated a few dogs that may have eaten these, (we weren't absolutely sure), and there wasn't much to be done. A toxicologist I was talking to a few months ago told me it happens frequently in dogs. In reviewing the one I found last night, I think that was likely what it was. I also am pretty sure that mystery shroom I described was a Lactarius.


----------



## longbow

To those of you who love Angel Wings...eureka!! I found a ton of these this afternoon along with some Shrimp mushrooms (russula).


----------



## longbow

I also threw in a Kimber Eclipse Custom II in the picture for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Catherder

This article came across tonight on a professional news site I get daily. It may be of interest regarding dogs and the poisonous shrooms we were talking about.

http://www.marinij.com/marinnews/ci_26569053/canine-mushroom-poisonings-concern-marin-veterinarians


----------



## longbow

I found some Angelwing mushrooms the other day and I sauteed them in butter and poured them over a big slab of halibut I'd cooked on the grill. Awesome!!!


----------



## Dunkem

Nice:!:


----------



## hoghunter011583

That's not fair, I'm about to eat breakfast and I see this pic, now I am looking at my pancakes thinking how much I'm missing out!!


----------



## wyogoob

yer killin' me


----------



## Sliverslinger

I was researching Utah Edible Mushrooms today and came across this thread. Who would of known?!! Lots of great info, thank you! I spend a lot of time in the mountains here in Utah and have always wanted to know which mushrooms are safe to harvest and consume in culinary fashion. I will keep doing my homework on my own, but was wondering if you could help me identify this find from today and let me know if they were safe to consume? Thanks,


----------



## longbow

It looks like a Fluted Black Helvella. It's not a mushroom I'm familiar with so I had to look it up in my books. If that's what it is, it's edible. However, my books caution that one of it's look-alikes, a false morel, is toxic.

This link agrees with my books.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helvella_lacunosa


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> It looks like a Fluted Black Helvella. It's not a mushroom I'm familiar with so I had to look it up in my books. If that's what it is, it's edible. However, my books caution that one of it's look-alikes, a false morel, is toxic.
> 
> This link agrees with my books.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helvella_lacunosa


Good job.

.


----------



## Sliverslinger

Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it! Before I found this thread I messaged the Mushroom Society of Utah on Facebook and I received this reply today: "...Helvella lacunosa and it is NOT edible..." Guess I will keep hunting for something I can eat!


----------



## Cazador

Hey guys I'm headed out elk hunting this weekend and was wondering what mushrooms I might find in the central Utah area.


----------



## wyogoob

Sliverslinger said:


> Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it! Before I found this thread I messaged the Mushroom Society of Utah on Facebook and I received this reply today: "...Helvella lacunosa and it is NOT edible..." Guess I will keep hunting for something I can eat!


What? lacunosa is OK to eat Geezus, I'll take them off your hands.

.


----------



## Sliverslinger

Wyogoob,
I would be happy to take you in to get some if you would like. It's about a 3 mile hike with close to 2k vertical feet gain. On the hike in you could give me some pointers on sausage making. I'm a heavy "smoker" as well, just getting in to cured meats though...


----------



## wyogoob

Sliverslinger said:


> Wyogoob,
> I would be happy to take you in to get some if you would like. It's about a 3 mile hike with close to 2k vertical feet gain. On the hike in you could give me some pointers on sausage making. I'm a heavy "smoker" as well, just getting in to cured meats though...


2k vertical in 3 miles? are you crazy? I could hurt myself on the return trip. lol

Come on over to the Mirror Lake Highway and we'll stay at the same elevation, more or less, to look for them....uh...do you have snow shoes?

Geeze, ya gotta quit the smoking. I smoked for 22 years and quit. I had to or quit backpacking and hunting.

And stay away from the cured meats. Good grief, can you say colon cancer? And just look at me. I'm a poster child for the ill effects of sodium...too much sausage for cryin' out loud.


----------



## Sliverslinger

Got the snow shoes ready! Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## longbow

I found some Hedgehog mushrooms while hunting blacktails the other day. There were so many I could have easily filled a couple buckets. My hunt quickly turned into a shroom hunt. They give us five months to fill three tags so no pressure filling my deer tag :mrgreen:.










I really like pickled stuff so I looked up a recipe for pickling mushrooms and tried it out. I have TONS of aspargus growing behind my house down in Utah and use to pickle it all the time. I only did three half pint in case it didn't work out.










I also fried some up in butter and garlic and dang they were good!


----------



## wyogoob

Ah geeze, that's the second damnest thing I ever seen; nice work!


----------



## longbow

I tried some today and they were too vinegary. Next time I'll put half as much vinegar in my brine.


----------



## fishreaper

Any idea what this little guy is? I found him while hiking around in cache, and I'm having little to no luck on the Internet. I think it's some form of fungus.


----------



## longbow

I've never seen anything like that. I tried looking it up and I found nothing. Looks like a bear ate some blue paper and pooped it out. I hope Goob has an idea.


----------



## fishreaper

I'm fairly certain it's organic. I was actually following deer tracks in some pretty steep stuff. Certainly no where most of the hikers go.


----------



## longbow

I did notice this important detail Mr. fishreaper. I see a blue, big-nosed sleeping poodle in your picture. I looked that field mark up in my mushrooms books and I found nothing.


----------



## longbow

I know what you're thinking, no I don't take drugs.


----------



## fishreaper

I guess if I can find it again, or better yet more of it to make certain it truly is organic, I'll nab a bit of it and take advantage of my biology lab's microscopes.


----------



## longbow

I'm actually quite interested in what you find out. I've found fungus similar to that but it was either lemon yellow or bright orange. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## fishreaper

I just sent an email to a prof. who works with fungi, so I'm hoping to get a response from him in the next few days.


----------



## wyogoob

fishreaper said:


> Any idea what this little guy is? I found him while hiking around in cache, and I'm having little to no luck on the Internet. I think it's some form of fungus.


Looks like a bear ate some blue paper and pooped it out.

.


----------



## MKP

Looks like some type of lichen.


----------



## Western

Hi everyone, first post to the forum but I've stopped in to read several threads over the last year (loved the ones on tents and recipes). I was wondering if anyone knew of any state regulations when it comes to wild mushroom picking? I live near the Uinta Mountains and I'm not sure if I needed some kind of permit if I was out looking for edible mushrooms in a national forest.


----------



## Dunkem

Welcome to the forum.Not sure on a permit,probobly depends how many your picking.See you are from WYOMING got a couple good people on here from there.One is a legend there ,they call him Wyogoob.


----------



## wyogoob

Western said:


> Hi everyone, first post to the forum but I've stopped in to read several threads over the last year (loved the ones on tents and recipes). I was wondering if anyone knew of any state regulations when it comes to wild mushroom picking? I live near the Uinta Mountains and I'm not sure if I needed some kind of permit if I was out looking for edible mushrooms in a national forest.


I see you are from the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah. Welcome to the Forum!!

Technically you have to have a permit to harvest mushrooms in a National Forest.

.


----------



## longbow

Western said:


> Hi everyone, first post to the forum but I've stopped in to read several threads over the last year (loved the ones on tents and recipes). I was wondering if anyone knew of any state regulations when it comes to wild mushroom picking? I live near the Uinta Mountains and I'm not sure if I needed some kind of permit if I was out looking for edible mushrooms in a national forest.


He's from Evinston AND he can't spell it right...right there you know you can't trust him. :grin:
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## OldGeezer

*In the yard*

I found these growing on an old apple tree stump in my back yard yesterday, any idea on what they are ?


----------



## longbow

I'm pretty sure that's Velvet Foot. It usually comes out during the spring thaw. Look and see if it has a ring on the stalk. If it doesn't I'm pretty sure it's Velvet Foot and it's edible. If it does, don't eat it. I can't remember it's look-a-like but it could make you sick.


----------



## OldGeezer

The first picture shows the stem of one of them and there isn't a ring. I'll have to go study velvet foot, I've never heard of that one.


----------



## wyogoob

Nice pictures OldGeezer. Looks like a Velvet Foot (_Flammulina Veluptipes) _to me too. Get some dark paper and do a spore print. Velvet Foot has white spores.

winter mushrooms:
https://www.google.com/search?q=win...X_IDgDw&ved=0CB8QsAQ&biw=1525&bih=737&dpr=0.9

Velvet Foot:
https://www.google.com/search?q=vel...d1oD4BQ&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1525&bih=737&dpr=0.9

If you can find a clump that's hasn't been been frozen and all mushy, they're pretty good.
.


----------



## OldGeezer

Well it has a white spore print.


----------



## wyogoob

OldGeezer said:


> Well it has a white spore print.


So, how did you cook them? Any recipes? Pictures?

.


----------



## OldGeezer

wyogoob said:


> So, how did you cook them? Any recipes? Pictures?
> 
> .


Well the warm weather did them in. I went out to pick some and they were all dried out. I guess I should have picked them before doing the spore print.


----------



## wyogoob

OldGeezer said:


> Well the warm weather did them in. I went out to pick some and they were all dried out. I guess I should have picked them before doing the spore print.


That's too bad. Thanks for posting. It was a fun exercise in mushroom identification. longbow was spot on again!

Are those strawberries volunteers or did you plant them?

.


----------



## OldGeezer

wyogoob said:


> That's too bad. Thanks for posting. It was a fun exercise in mushroom identification. longbow was spot on again!
> 
> Are those strawberries volunteers or did you plant them?
> 
> .


I planted them. I move the patch every few years to a new area in the yard. I'll be tilling in the old patch soon. If anyone wants some plants let me know.


----------



## Catherder

I stopped by the State park after work today before the storm rolled in. I found these growing at the base of a trio of poplar trees.







They look like oysters to me but I'm not sure. They seemed to be a bit fibrous. My mushroom book wasn't conclusive on what it was.

How would they go with these? :EAT:



or this?


----------



## Kingfisher

sure look like oyster shrooms to me. right habitat. right moisture, right time.


----------



## Kingfisher

the other pics are of fish.


----------



## Catherder

Kingfisher said:


> the other pics are of fish.


Good to know.;-) The middle plate did smell a bit like the last Russulas I picked.


----------



## OldGeezer

Well after all the rain I headed up looking for mushrooms. I found puffballs, large black morels, and lots of these smaller mushrooms which were growing from the dirt near buried wood. I'm not sure what they are but there were lots of them. The morels were excellent but I need to figure out the smaller ones.


----------



## Catherder

I'm still learning myself, but is the white one (center) with the brown spots a poison pie? _/O

Nice work on the morels. I've yet to find one.


----------



## OldGeezer

The spore prints on the smaller mushrooms were all brown.


----------



## wyogoob

I think the small ones are corts (cortinius sic)...but I don't have my books with me.

Cool morel, they killed them back home this year. Man I wish I could get some time off in the spring for turkeys and mushrooms.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bugchuker

I picked a couple pounds of Morels today. Im going to saute them and put em on a turkey burger.


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> I stopped by the State park after work today before the storm rolled in. I found these growing at the base of a trio of poplar trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like oysters to me but I'm not sure. They seemed to be a bit fibrous. My mushroom book wasn't conclusive on what it was.
> 
> How would they go with these? :EAT:
> 
> 
> 
> or this?


Ooh, I missed this thread.

Nice haul.

.


----------



## blackdog

Well after a half dozen or so schroom hunting excursions I was beginning to think morels were a myth, then while walking back to my truck after fishing a secluded secret stream I stumbled upon these. Traded waders for plastic grocery bags and hiking boots and in a couple Hours had 2 bags filled, I'm guessing 10 lbs or so.


----------



## Kingfisher

oooh. jackpot.


----------



## massmanute

Did anyone mention that the list of mushroom collecting experts gets shorter every year?


----------



## Kwalk3

massmanute said:


> Did anyone mention that the list of mushroom collecting experts gets shorter every year?


Seriously, go look at the first pages of this thread. How many of those guys are no longer posting? You may be on to something.......;-)


----------



## bugchuker

Springvlleshooter and I found some Orange Birch Boletes on Friday, tasty.


----------



## Catherder

Goob and others have mentioned that they enjoy eating certain Agaricus varieties. As a relative newby in the shroom game (except for king boletes), I've been a bit reluctant to try Agaricus varieties due to the poisonous species nicknamed the "lose your lunch bunch" in my mushroom book. Today, I had these show up in my yard. Tell me if I keyed them out properly.







With chocolate brown gills and the proper morphology, I'm pretty sure these are Agaricus species. As the 3rd picture shows, the base of the stalk has a crook in it. It wasn't dramatic, but was noticeable on almost every one I picked. Next I nicked and crushed a piece. It did not stain yellow, but it did have a notably unpleasant odor that seemed to get worse over time. (That alone sealed the deal about not eating them.) Verdict; the crook in the neck and odor indicates it is likely a "lose your lunch" species, possibly A. californicus. I threw it away. Was I correct?

Tomorrow , I finally escape work and will go hiking in the Wasatch for a bit after some fishing. I'll report back if I find anything good.


----------



## Catherder

After spending the morning fishing, I headed up to the Wasatch for some additional R&R. In evaluating my available food and dinner plans, I realized I didn't have any sandwich buns. Not to fear, I found a few while taking a short walk.





Upon inspecting my finds, it was apparent that these specimens had a bit too much arthropod protein added to them for my liking. I decided to look some more. After finding several more big ones, I found something a little more to my liking.





I found sufficient for my dinner and headed back. after the evenings activities were done, I sat down to a fine dinner of trout and shrooms. :EAT:



Very tasty. 

In reviewing my shroom book, I think these were aspen boletes. They turned very dark on cut surface and did darken notably when cooked. (some sections more than others) The stalk also had the telltale scales and was not bulbous on the large specimens. Nevertheless, I found the flavor to be a tasty, nutty flavor that was quite enjoyable and went well with the fish. There were no leftovers. ;-) Oddly enough, I didn't find any other species on my hike.


----------



## wyogoob

Way cool Catherder, nice pictures!

Those boletes are earlier than the kings and seldom have worms; one of my favorite mushrooms to dry.

We call them "cinnamon buns".

.


----------



## OldGeezer

We were up in the mountains and found these mushrooms growing in the dirt in an aspen grove. The spore print didn't show anything and my mushroom book hasn't been helpful.


----------



## longbow

OldGeezer said:


> We were up in the mountains and found these mushrooms growing in the dirt in an aspen grove. The spore print didn't show anything and my mushroom book hasn't been helpful.


I'm pretty sure they're fried-chicken mushrooms. It's hard to tell without a spore print, (white spores).


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> I'm pretty sure they're fried-chicken mushrooms. It's hard to tell without a spore print, (white spores).


They might be fried-chicken mushrooms, but if they were on wood they're probably honey mushrooms, _armillarriella mella. _

I use black paper for spore prints.

This week I looked for scaberstalks, Aspen Boletes, _leccinium,_ but struck out. Looked in aspen and spruce, high and low, wet and dry, nada. got me

.


----------



## Catherder

So Goob or Longbow, is there a cred rating for mushroom hunting, like what is being discussed for hunting in the big game section? (maybe a species that ptarmigan eat, black trumpets, or something like that?) 

Not that I would do any better than with the ptarmigan test. :sad:;-)


Top of page!


----------



## longbow

Catherder said:


> So Goob or Longbow, is there a cred rating for mushroom hunting, like what is being discussed for hunting in the big game section? (maybe a species that ptarmigan eat, black trumpets, or something like that?)
> 
> Not that I would do any better than with the ptarmigan test. :sad:;-)
> 
> Top of page!


With your mushroom hunting, knowing how to spell ptarmigan correctly AND getting top-o-the-page? I'd say your cred rating shot right up there! You could tell me a story about seeing sasquatch and I'd probably believe it right now.


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> So Goob or Longbow, is there a cred rating for mushroom hunting, like what is being discussed for hunting in the big game section? (maybe a species that ptarmigan eat, black trumpets, or something like that?)
> 
> Not that I would do any better than with the ptarmigan test. :sad:;-)
> 
> Top of page!


Hey, do you remember the place I showed you where I picked black trumpets?

I hope not. 

.


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> So Goob or Longbow, is there a cred rating for mushroom hunting, like what is being discussed for hunting in the big game section? (maybe a species that ptarmigan eat, black trumpets, or something like that?)
> 
> Not that I would do any better than with the ptarmigan test. :sad:;-)
> 
> Top of page!


way2go!

Somewhere I have pics of ptarmigan and wild mushrooms; me and UWN member and all-around good guy coolgunnings. 

.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> Hey, do you remember the place I showed you where I picked black trumpets?
> 
> I hope not.
> 
> .


Isn't it by where you hunt ptarmigan?


----------



## GaryFish

Do mushrooms have guts? You know, for the sausage?


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> Isn't it by where you hunt ptarmigan?


uh........sorta of. I can tell ya exactly where I hunt ptarmigan; right between Flaming Gorge Dam and the Mirror Lake Highway by the willows, next to big rocks near the snowbanks. 

.


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> Do mushrooms have guts? You know, for the sausage?


I'm not sure.


----------



## gdog




----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


>


It's a king!

5 cred points

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> It's a king!
> 
> 5 cred points
> 
> .


.....and I found it on our way to hunt these.....with....that Tumblewings character...BAM OOO°)OO
Oh yeah...top of page...BAM -()/-


----------



## longbow

gdog said:


>


I salute you sir. You just pegged the cred-o-meter. However, in order to collect these cred points please send a paper baggy of your King Boletes to Longbow, Box KKB, Kodiak, AK 99697 and I will sample and authenticate your find.


----------



## johnnycake

wyogoob said:


> uh........sorta of. I can tell ya exactly where I hunt ptarmigan; right between Flaming Gorge Dam and the Mirror Lake Highway by the willows, next to big rocks near the snowbanks.
> 
> .


Sure. go around hotspotting on the internets! Great, another hidey-hole ruined....


----------



## Hd7000

*ID Help*

Found a handful of nice looking fungi while scouting for elk up in Monte. They were growing in the ground under a pine/aspen mix...


----------



## wyogoob

1st one maybe an old meadow mushroom, _agaricus campestris_

2nd is a scaber stalk, probably Aspen Bolete, a _leccinium

_3rd could be a number of things. For starters I would have to cut it in half. You can't be too careful when identifying young white button mushrooms.

Welcome to the Forum, nice pictures.

*.*


----------



## longbow

#1 definitely looks like an old agaricus of some kind. The fresh ones are one of my favorites.

#2 I'm not familiar with this one so I looked it up. I bet WyoGoob is right.

#3 No clue.


----------



## longbow

I found one while shrooming/shooting this morning and it has me stumped because it smells strongly of shrimp. I know Russulas, especially the Shrimp, Rosy and Sickener. I see Shrimp Russula all the time and they're quite tasty. This one is shaped like a russula, has white gills, white sporeprint and a white stalk that snaps like a russula stalk. But it has a strong shrimp smell without the purple cap. I had three shroom books with me but couldn't ID it.
Goob? Anyone?









I also saw this lazy bugger just off the trail. It made for an exciting hike at 5:00 in the morning.


----------



## Dunkem

Good Lord,one swipe with those claws would be disasterous:!:


----------



## Hd7000

wyogoob said:


> 1st one maybe an old meadow mushroom, _agaricus campestris_
> 
> 2nd is a scaber stalk, probably Aspen Bolete, a _leccinium
> 
> _3rd could be a number of things. For starters I would have to cut it in half. You can't be too careful when identifying young white button mushrooms.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum, nice pictures.
> 
> *.*












The "meadow Mushrooms" were full of worms so they went straight in the trash. The Boletes look pretty appetizing so I'm going to give em a try! Probably not going to risk it on the white guys unless you think its worth a go...


----------



## wyogoob

Hd7000 said:


> The "meadow Mushrooms" were full of worms so they went straight in the trash. The Boletes look pretty appetizing so I'm going to give em a try! Probably not going to risk it on the white guys unless you think its worth a go...


Thanks for cutting the mushroom in half. I don't know what it is but it's too close to some poisonous _amanitas_ for me.Maybe it's a Prince _Agaricus augustus_.........???

.


----------



## gdog




----------



## Hd7000

*Where?*

Under what environment (pine, oak, aspen, etc) do you find the good Boletes?


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


>


Cool. I went yesterday and got skunked.

.


----------



## longbow

gdog packs a pretty pink knife...[snicker].


----------



## Springville Shooter

Bugchucker and I had some Bolete buttons cooked with potato chips for flavoring due to the lack of any other ingredients including salt while scouting this weekend. Unbelievably good.

I though we hit the jackpot but most of the shrooms were wormy.-----SS


----------



## bugchuker

Next time we'll bring some salt, pepper and butter.


----------



## longbow

I found a few mushrooms that have some kind of web-type stuff on it. I don't know if it's a mold, part of the characteristic of the mushroom or parasitic mycelium of another mushroom. I've found several patches miles apart and they have the same thing on them. Anyone know what they are? I can't ID them.


----------



## bugchuker

I picked a bunch of Chanterelles yesterday. Sauteed a couple when I got home and I like them. Not as much as boletes, but better than Morels.


----------



## wyogoob

bugchuker said:


> I picked a bunch of Chanterelles yesterday. Sauteed a couple when I got home and I like them. Not as much as boletes, but better than Morels.


Those look really clean.

I have a couple of great chanterelle recipes.

.


----------



## bugchuker

I found your soup recipe, its on the menu tonight.


----------



## wyogoob

bugchuker said:


> I found your soup recipe, its on the menu tonight.


It's really a good one, patterned after a cream soup dish I had out on the east coast in a ritzy restaurant.

For my hot spots it's a little early for chanterelles. But after seeing this I'm gonna go check. They come up in the same place...if they do come up....like morels.

.


----------



## bugchuker

These are the first I've ever found, I marked a waypoint on my GPS.


----------



## johnnycake

Chanterelles sauteed with garlic, butter, and thyme served with a Gorgonzola cream sauce (a ragout style deal) over top a rare ribeye is a heavenly thing


----------



## Dunkem

My wife just got me a pocket book on mushrooms from the Audubon Society. Actually does a good job on identifying them. Also picked up a handbook on waterfowl, neat books


----------



## Kwalk3

Stumbled on this clump over the weekend. I have a detailed Mushroom identification guide from the Denver Botanical Center, but can't for the life of me identify what this clump is.

I'm not interested in eating the mushroom, as I'm fairly certain it's not one of the common edibles. I am interested in identifying it though, just for the sake of curiosity.


----------



## naturalist

I'm not positive but these look like flammulina velutipes, which is a winter mushroom.


----------



## Kwalk3

Found a pile of these guys while out for my daily hike yesterday. I believe they are all shaggy mane(coprinus comatus) in various stages. The more mature having already gone to ink.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxDPM0uJS4yPalB2VFh2QlFNNjg


----------



## Catherder

Kwalk3 said:


> Found a pile of these guys while out for my daily hike yesterday. I believe they are all shaggy mane(coprinus comatus) in various stages. The more mature having already gone to ink.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxDPM0uJS4yPalB2VFh2QlFNNjg


Nice! I haven't found any mushrooms on my hikes so far. Was out last Saturday on a fairly long one (for me) and nada.

I've found shaggy manes before, but they always seemed so slimy and liquefying. Goob or anyone else, do you have any decent recipes for them?


----------



## Kwalk3

Catherder said:


> Nice! I haven't found any mushrooms on my hikes so far. Was out last Saturday on a fairly long one (for me) and nada.
> 
> I've found shaggy manes before, but they always seemed so slimy and liquefying. Goob or anyone else, do you have any decent recipes for them?


Yeah, the first few I found were super inky and gooey. Luckily there were a ton more that were just barely poking through the soil that were firm and not inky at all. I just picked the younger ones and brought enough for a few meals as I've read they don't last too long.

Does anyone know if there is a way to preserve them or dry them similar to other mushrooms? They seem pretty delicate. I would also be interested in the best preparations for them. They seem to have a really mild flavor which I really like.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Anyone that knows what there doing when it comes to mushrooms and lives near utah county want to take a guy like myself out on a trip and teach him the ropes? I can pay for gas

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> Nice! I haven't found any mushrooms on my hikes so far. Was out last Saturday on a fairly long one (for me) and nada.
> 
> I've found shaggy manes before, but they always seemed so slimy and liquefying. Goob or anyone else, do you have any decent recipes for them?


They're ok. There's a lot of them on the roads up on the North Slope of the Uintas, late though, August/September. The Whitney Reservoir and East Fork of the Bear River roads are pretty good.

I only pick the young ones. They don't keep very well.

I always related inky caps with omelets, got me, prolly something I read in a book. Fry them in butter same day they're picked. Sometimes on the early archery hunts I'll chop them up and put them in a dish made of Liptons instant chicken soup with parboiled and de-boned pine grouse. But I won't go out of my way to pick them if there's boletes available.

.


----------



## kstorrs

I know nothing about wild mushrooms but this one caught my eye as I was walking into work yesterday morning. It was roughly 4-5" tall.


----------



## 3arabians

kstorrs said:


> I know nothing about wild mushrooms but this one caught my eye as I was walking into work yesterday morning. It was roughly 4-5" tall.
> 
> [iurl="http://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=84890&d=1461954603"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I dont know anything either but that thing looks deadly to me!


----------



## Kwalk3

Wasn't able to seal the deal on a turkey on the opener yesterday. There were consolation prizes given out though, so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Catherder

I took the kids fishing today and decided to check the trees that had oysters in them last year. My daughter and I walked over, and what do you know?





The fishing wasn't too bad either.


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> I took the kids fishing today and decided to check the trees that had oysters in them last year. My daughter and I walked over, and what do you know?
> 
> .......................................................................................
> 
> The fishing wasn't too bad either.


Those are really young oysters.

Boy, nothing better than spring mushrooms and crappies and bluegills.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Kwalk3 said:


> Wasn't able to seal the deal on a turkey on the opener yesterday. There were consolation prizes given out though, so it wasn't all bad.


14 morels! Heck, who needs a turkey?

.


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> 14 morels! Heck, who needs a turkey?
> 
> .


There were plenty more to be found where these came from. I just didn't take the time out of the turkey hunt to search around a whole lot. Was really hoping to be able to pair some sauteed morels with some smoked turkey.


----------



## wyogoob

Kwalk3 said:


> There were plenty more to be found where these came from. I just didn't take the time out of the turkey hunt to search around a whole lot. Was really hoping to be able to pair some sauteed morels with some smoked turkey.


Are you kiddin me? I was out turkey hunting most of the day yesterday looking for morels the whole time. We were too high......for morels, not for turkeys.

You can buy turkey at the grocery store for crying out loud. Lets go morel hunting. I'll be right down.

.


----------



## Kwalk3

Question..... Found these guys on my hike today. I'm fairly certain the second lighter colored is an inedible false morel and did not pick it. There were a lot of them around. They had a detached cap unlike a standard morel.

The first mushroom was hollow inside like a standard morel, but was larger and a little differently shaped than what I have found before. It was also the only one I found in the immediate area. Found at about 7200 feet in the substrate below a fir tree in a group of trees that was a combination of aspen and fir.

Left my mushroom handbook at the office...

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## bugchuker

http://mushroomhobby.com/Gallery/Ascomycetes/Morchella Natural Black/


----------



## Kwalk3

Link doesn't work for me

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

Also, looking at a different site, could the lighter one be the half-free morel shown in this link? They look very similar.... I'm still thinking it was verpa bohemica which is a false morel.

Link... http://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/half-free-morel

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## bugchuker

Kwalk3 said:


> Link doesn't work for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


Weird. They are black morels, the other might be half free, I'd do what you did and leave it.


----------



## wyogoob

Slice the morel longways and look for a single chamber.

.


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> Slice the morel and look for a single chamber.
> 
> .











Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

Kwalk3 said:


> View attachment 85921
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


Mail those to me. I'll fry them in butter and then eat them to see if they're OK.

.


----------



## Cazador

I found these in the yard today. Any ideas what they might be?


----------



## OldGeezer

I found this mushroom up near east canyon reservoir. Meadow, horse mushroom or something else ?


----------



## longbow

I'm betting on horse/meadow mushrooms. The gills are too old to tell if the were pinkish/light brown. If they are from agaricus family they's gooood eatin'.


----------



## Catherder

We were up on the 'satch the past couple of days and I was hoping for some Leccinium love. Everything was pretty dry and I only found one shroom of any type.

It was in such an unusual place, I decided to leave it.



Waddya know, top of page.


----------



## longbow

Man, the hedgehogs are out!! I remember bottling some shaggy manes many years ago and they worked out great. So I picked a bucket full yesterday thought I'd try bottling them. They worked out great. They're not as tasty as Agaracus but they're close.


----------



## Kwalk3

How did the shaggy manes hold up bottled? And how did you do it? I have a pretty good spot to pick a pile of them, but never pick more than a meal worth because they deteriorate so quickly

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

Kwalk3 said:


> How did the shaggy manes hold up bottled? And how did you do it? I have a pretty good spot to pick a pile of them, but never pick more than a meal worth because they deteriorate so quickly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


The buttons bottle really well and stayed firm. I cleaned and sliced them, boiled them for five minutes and transferred them to 1/2 pint bottles. I tamped the jars so the mushrooms settled down to 1/2 inch below the rim, added 1/4 tsp salt and poured hot clean water in until the shrooms were covered. Pressure cook at 10lbs for 45 minutes.
If you're going to use Shaggy Manes you can't use the ones that are already open. They usually grow in clumps so knock down the clumps of older mushrooms and there's usually a bunch of unopened buttons underneath. Pick those. They bottle fine and won't turn to ink. I think bottled Shaggys are better than the Agaracus you buy in the store.


----------



## Catherder

Ugh. I hiked up to my hedgehog spot on Monday and didn't find squat. Nada, even with some recent rain. 

Now there is a foot of snow there. :sad: Just wasn''t happening for shrooms this year.


----------



## johnnycake

I was all excited to hit up my shaggy mane patch I found this year, as there was another batch of perfect ones ready to grab on saturday. I've been getting ~10 or so every 3 days for a week out of it. Went to the store to buy everything I needed for a nice antelope stroganoff, and by the time I got back to the patch some turdwipe had deliberate stomped the whole patch! bah, now I'm too spoiled to go buy mushrooms so I've got the 'lope in the fridge and my eyes peeled for others, while hoping that some new buttons pop up before it is too cold.

And if you guys like shaggy's, here is a cool one I picked 2 weekends ago from my patch. It was enormous! 14" long and easy 6" wide, and still very edible stage with no bugs.


----------



## longbow

Look how nice and white the edges of the cap is. It's a long ways from turning to ink. I'll bet that one was tasty! Was there any young buttons underneath it?


----------



## Kwalk3

This size ok for bottling?

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

Yes. I'd cut it just above the veil and then cut them length-wise like you see in the stores.
Those are actually good pickled. Just use half the vinegar in the pickling recipes you use for cucumbers and other vegetables. Mushrooms REALLY absorb the vinegary taste.


----------



## johnnycake

Yeah it was fantastic and bug free even! I've since pulled about 60 other normal sized shaggies from the same patch and would have pulled more were it not for some clumsy footed moron. No sign of other buttons popping back yet, and hopefully there is still time before it gets to cold for some revival


----------



## Catherder

At the office today, winter gloom, smog, and snow was interrupted by finding these. I was definitely surprised. Maybe this year will be better for shrooms.





Flammulina velutipes I presume. (velvet foot)

Hey, top of page again. That has to be a good omen.


----------



## Kwalk3

Some of my favorite things about being in the hills in the spring made their way home with me this morning.










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler

Just saw this thread. Very excellent. I've been harvesting Boletus edulis for many years on the North Slope during the archery elk hunt. In fact, it's more of a mushroom trip that I take my bow along on anymore. They're in my spaghetti tonight. 

I need to get out more. I have the Audubon Field Guide to North American Mushrooms, any opinions on it?


----------



## Kwalk3

paddler said:


> Just saw this thread. Very excellent. I've been harvesting Boletus edulis for many years on the North Slope during the archery elk hunt. In fact, it's more of a mushroom trip that I take my bow along on anymore. They're in my spaghetti tonight.
> 
> I need to get out more. I have the Audubon Field Guide to North American Mushrooms, any opinions on it?


I haven't used that particular guide. The guide I use is

_Mushrooms of the Rocky Mountain Region
Vera Stucky Evenson, Denver Botanic Gardens
_https://www.google.com/shopping/product/18145402297604378543?q=Rocky+Mountain+Mushrooms&espv=2&biw=1440&bih=770&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.&ion=1&tch=1&ech=1&psi=wSv-WKvoHI3KjwOMj6CYCw.1493052353107.5&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwibpLm-xb3TAhUfS2MKHSleBbYQ8wIIqwMwAw

I got this one because it is pretty region-specific. It's been a great resource for a relatively novice mushroom hunter.


----------



## longbow

paddler said:


> Just saw this thread. Very excellent. I've been harvesting Boletus edulis for many years on the North Slope during the archery elk hunt. In fact, it's more of a mushroom trip that I take my bow along on anymore. They're in my spaghetti tonight.
> 
> I need to get out more. I have the Audubon Field Guide to North American Mushrooms, any opinions on it?


It's a good one. The color plates are off on a lot of them in my opinion but a good resource. I use the National Audubon Field Guide to Mushrooms a lot and it is a good one and "All That The Rain Promises And More" is also a good one.


----------



## TravyLeigh

Got a bunch of morels so far 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem

*Are these gonna make me sick?*

Ok you mushroom guys-- help me identify these (looked in the Audubon mushroom book and did not find them. Thanks.


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> Ok you mushroom guys-- help me identify these (looked in the Audubon mushroom book and did not find them. Thanks.


What color is the spore print?
What color is the flesh when bruised?
Is it growing on rotted wood?
Is it growing under a conifer? If so, pine or spruce/fir?
What is the average cap size of the mature specimens?
Any odor?
Ring on stem?
Veil on stem?
Are the gills attached to the stem?

.


----------



## Dunkem

wyogoob said:


> What color is the spore print? ummm
> What color is the flesh when bruised? Brown
> Is it growing on rotted wood? Yes
> Is it growing under a conifer? If so, pine or spruce/fir? No
> What is the average cap size of the mature specimens? Half dollar
> Any odor? None
> Ring on stem? No
> Veil on stem? ummm
> Are the gills attached to the stem? No
> 
> .


 I think they resemble a deer mushroom in the book?


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> I think they resemble a deer mushroom in the book?


Got it. thanks

.


----------



## Wrrider

I'm hoping someone can identify these mushrooms. They were found at about 8000 feet elevation under pine trees within the last month. 

I though they were Matsutake (Pine Mushrooms) but they seem to be missing the veil.


----------



## Catherder

I was up on the 'Satch today and found some nice Lecciniums. Some made their way into my lunch and more are in the food dehydrator now. First time in a while for me. :grin: Last year was a bust on shrooms.


----------



## backcountry

I have been debating the idea of mushroom hunting for a few years. So tempting but I need to pick out some books first.


----------



## Critter

I have looked at the books hundreds of times and when it comes to picking a mushroom I only go with the ones that I actually know and have had a expert point out to me on how to recognize it. 

I found some a couple of years ago that looked like death on steroids but they were just a different type of puffball that I had never seen. When I mentioned them to a friend we had to go back to pick them.


----------



## Kwalk3

I'm a relative novice when it comes to picking mushrooms. I generally only pick those that are easily identifiable with no poisonous look-alikes.

That said, I came across these two while scouting this weekend. I believe the 1st 2 photos are pleurotus populinus(aspen oysters) especially based on where they were found. If so, there a lot more up there than the three or 4 large shrooms I brought back with me. Looking for anyone's thoughts before I go back up to pick up a bunch more.

I believe the second is a type of leccinium, but not sure if edible or not. It was wormy when sliced and probably a little too mature to eat anyways, just curious for future reference.























Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

OOOH, I haven't seen any oysters yet. What elevation?

Do you have a picture of the stalk of the last shroom? What color did it bruise?

Boy, so far it's been a good mushroom year.

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*Throw away yer mushroom guides.*



Critter said:


> I have looked at the books hundreds of times and when it comes to picking a mushroom I only go with the ones that I actually know and have had a expert point out to me on how to recognize it.
> 
> I found some a couple of years ago that looked like death on steroids but they were just a different type of puffball that I had never seen. When I mentioned them to a friend we had to go back to pick them.


Yeah, the books can be confusing. This is the way the wife and I do it since my mother-in-law passed away:

A) In a skillet over medium heat melt 3 tablespoons of salted butter. Add 1 tablespoon of brown sugar.

B) Separate each mushroom by variety....like little brown ones, dirty white mushrooms, mushrooms with pores insteada gills that Bobby Joe told me were OK, and mushrooms with warts.

C) Slice the mushrooms 1/4" thick, discard the worms.

D) Fry mushrooms in skillet, 3 minutes on each side, conserve the glaze from the pan.

E) Place fried mushrooms on paper towels and drizzle with the butter/sugar glaze.

F) Distribute the cooked mushrooms to the neighbor kids, keeping tract of which variety each one of the dear little tykes got. I recommend taking some cell phone pics of the children with their mushrooms.

G) Take a roll call of the same neighborhood kids in 24 hrs, or whenever they get out of bed and show up, like clockwork, in your yard, yelling and screaming. Record the children that are not in your yard tearing up your garden or keying your new pickup truck.

H) Don't eat the mushroom varieties that the missing kids ate.

There are exceptions:
If one of the kids suddenly died after dancing barefoot on the roof of your classic car you took out of storage and got all cleaned up for the annual car show, go get ya some more of those mushrooms he had....uh....and don't operate any machinery.

.


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> OOOH, I haven't seen any oysters yet. What elevation?
> 
> Do you have a picture of the stalk of the last shroom? What color did it bruise?
> 
> Boy, so far it's been a good mushroom year.
> 
> Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.
> 
> .


The oysters were at 8200 ft. Lots of them in one area.

Apparently disnt take a picture of the stalk of the last one. Stalk of the last shroom had brown speckles. Bruised gray. Thinking it was Leccinum Insigne(Aspen Orange Cap). Found in a group of aspens by itself.

The cap was almost as big as a fist. No gills. Slightly porous underbody. Yellowish sporeprint.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

Kwalk3 said:


> The oysters were at 8200 ft. Lots of them in one area.
> 
> Apparently disnt take a picture of the stalk of the last one. Stalk of the last shroom had brown speckles. Bruised gray. Thinking it was Leccinum Insigne(Aspen Orange Cap). Found in a group of aspens by itself.
> 
> The cap was almost as big as a fist. No gills. Slightly porous underbody. Yellowish sporeprint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yep, probably _insigne. _I just don't see a lot of worms in Aspen Boletes over here. There are worms sometimes in some other scaber stalks we call "Cinnamon Buns". These boletes are very mild tasting, some almost bland, but the flavor usually improves if one dries them.

I had fresh leccinums and brook trout fried in butter and wine the other day....thanks to Catherder. :grin:

.


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> Yep, probably _insigne. _I just don't see a lot of worms in Aspen Boletes over here. There are worms sometimes in some other scaber stalks we call "Cinnamon Buns". These boletes are very mild tasting, some almost bland, but the flavor usually improves if one dries them.
> 
> I had fresh leccinums and brook trout fried in butter and wine the other day....thanks to Catherder. :grin:
> 
> .


Also came across these today. Didn't bring any home with me as I didn't think they resembled anything I knew to be edible.

Any thoughts as to what they are?

1st and second picture are top/bottom view of the same cluster.























Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

Scaly Pholiota


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> I had fresh leccinums and brook trout fried in butter and wine the other day....thanks to Catherder. :grin:
> 
> .


Glad you enjoyed them. :smile:

I was back on my shrooming grounds on the Wasatch this morning and the lecciniums were still available. Most were large and wormy but some ideal sized ones were still found too. No kings yet.

I also found a panther amanita for the first time since I started learning more about shrooms. Poisonous, I know, but a cool looking mushroom.


----------



## dallas331969

*wild mushroom's in utah*

Porcini, King Bolete, Cep, Boletus edulis, or whatever you want to call them.....these the only ones you can find in the Utah's mountains or is there more


----------



## OldGeezer

Went up on the south slope of the Uintas to do some fishing at my favorite brokie lake and after catching fish I went mushroom hunting since they were popping out all over. I found some nice boletes and found a bunch that I couldn't find ion my books. The picture with the boletes has some with yellow pores underneath the cap and I'm not sure what they are. In the other picture I put the ones I don't know what they are. The ones in the upper corner are puffballs I think the rest I couldn't find in my book. A lot of the ones I picked din't survive the 3 mile hike out in a big bag.


----------



## longbow

Took a trip by boat to "shroom island" and scored a bunch of hedgehog , king boletes (porcini), tacky green russulas and angel wings. I cleaned all the hedgehogs, diced them up and pressure cooked them. They are so good in pastas! Wish I had more.


----------



## wyogoob

Wow Chuck, good job on the canning.

.


----------



## longbow

wyogoob said:


> Wow Chuck, good job on the canning.
> 
> .


Thanks Goob. This year I did 4oz bottles instead of 1/2 pints. One 4oz bottle seemed to be the right portion for a pasta recipe.


----------



## longbow

I like to take some of the seasonal workers out on mushroom safaris. I make sure it's an adventure for them and we all have a blast.

Iris is proud of her first Hedgehog.









We found some Angelwings but we ate them on the spot. One of my favorites!









Amanda found a patch of Tacky Green Russulas. This one's too old to be good eating but she was pretty proud of the size. We picked some younger ones and brought those home.









I found a ton of King Boletes but, like this one, they were mushy and full of bugs. We did find some young fresh ones and brought them back and sauteed them in garlic butter. Tasty! I don't like eating them raw. 









We also found a few Sickeners (russula family). One way to be sure if it's a Sickener, among other indicators, is to take a small bite and chew it up and spit it out (you'll be fine with this particular mushroom, just don't swallow.) With mature Sickeners you'll get an immediate hot peppery taste. A sure sign to leave this one alone or you might have an upset stomach if you injest too much.









Another Sickener picture. The one on the right isn't a typical shape of Sickeners.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

What is this type of mushroom? This was the biggest of its type I've ever seen. Others I see are usually 1-3" across, and more yellow.


----------



## longbow

It's a coral mushroom. I'm guessing it's Rameria Strickta.

Here's a small Crown Coral I found today.


----------



## longbow

Had to go for another mushroom hunt today. All the girls were too tired to go except Amanda.

She was pretty excited to see a new flush of Angelwings on her favorite log. Kind of a steep hillside!









Found a small Crown Coral. They're edible but not real great tasting.









We filled a 5-gallon bucket, a bread sack and one of Amanda's shirts with the sleeves tied together filled with mostly Hedgehogs. AND we filled half her stocking hat with Angelwings.









We picked so many Hedgehogs our fingers were stained orange!









I think I know what these are but I'm not sure enough to post my guess. There were quite a few patches of them. Any guesses? I could maybe use some help on their ID.









We also found quite a few young, bug-less King Boletes. I forgot to get pictures of those. They'll be perfect for sautes and drying for later.

Tomorrow is going to be busy for Amanda and me. We're going to clean, dice and pressure cook as many as we can then dehydrate the rest.


----------



## longbow

Help. Light brownish/orangish convex cap. The largest cap was 3 inches wide. Gills are light brown while fresh, close and attached. Some had a partial veil attached to the stem and some just had a remnant ring. They were growing in the dirt or grass along a gravel road. The stem doesn't snap like Russulas typically do but broke cleanly. Much to my surprise, the largest one I cut open was hollow inside. Growing mostly singularly but I found two clumps of three together. I thought I had them identified on Michael Kuo's site as Agrocybe Molesta but after checking David Arora"s Mushrooms Demystified I'm not so sure. He doesn't list an A. Molesta. I don't really care if it's edible, magic or poisonous. I just REALLY wanted to ID this on my own but now I need a little help.


----------



## Catherder

I'm still learning myself, but my first thought with the veil and cap was one of the coccoras. However, the rest of the structure doesn't fit and I don't see any universal veil remnant on the cap. The last two pictures look like it may be in the Agaricus family.


----------



## johnnycake

The last photo in post 391 look like maybe a pholiota species, but without a pic of the topside as well can't say for sure. No clue on post 392


----------



## Kwalk3

Tenhenshie said:


> Have you always wanted to grow your own magic mushrooms but you're intimidated by the complicated steps? I came across this article https://www.trufflemagic.com/blog/1...rooms/step-3-mixing-magic-mushroom-substrate/ one of the most basic grows techniques which can be used to grow a wide variety of magic mushrooms especially those from the Psilocybe genus. This is one of the simple ways to grow your own magic mushroom. Simply put, the substrate is just what the fungus will use as its source of nutrition. Different substances can be used as a substrate (such as sawdust, ground coffee, dung) but psilocybin mushrooms thrive pretty well in brown rice flour. I hope it helps.


:shock:


----------



## Kwalk3

Any idea what these are? I'm gonna research it myself, but wouldn't hate it if any one here knew....























Oh yeah, found a pile of these guys too.....but I don't need help identifying them.....nor do I need help sauteing in butter and consuming them. 









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

I think it's a Tricholomopsis platyphylla (Whitelaced Shank mushroom). Is the stipe (stem) hollow? Is the stipe fiborous when you break? Not like a piece of chalk like a Russula? White spore print? There's a couple things to look at.

If that's what it is, it's edible but they taste like crap. Look into Tricholomopsis platyphylla .


----------



## longbow

The one in the last picture could be a very dangerous mushroom. You should send all of them to me to further identify. :smile:


----------



## longbow

johnnycake said:


> The last photo in post 391 look like maybe a pholiota species, but without a pic of the topside as well can't say for sure. No clue on post 392


Thank you John. You're right. That's what they turned out to be.


----------



## Kwalk3

Yep. Hollow and fibrous Stipe. White spore print. Thanks for pointing me in the direction

Thankfully, I have enough morels to keep me busy for a bit. Didn't take the others with me, I just don't like not knowing what they are.


longbow said:


> I think it's a Tricholomopsis platyphylla (Whitelaced Shank mushroom). Is the stipe (stem) hollow? Is the stipe fiborous when you break? Not like a piece of chalk like a Russula? White spore print? There's a couple things to look at.
> 
> If that's what it is, it's edible but they taste like crap. Look into Tricholomopsis platyphylla .


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

Went wandering again looking for morels tonight. Aside from a few dried out specimens, no dice. Found lots of these on a standing dead ash tree. Ibelieve these are polyporus squamosus. Hawks Wing, Pheasant Back, Dryads saddle are all common names.

















Has anyone eaten these before? The big ones are too dense, but the small ones are tender.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

Ohh, Pheasant Back. Nice find. Here's what Michael Kuo says about them.http://www.mushroomexpert.com/polyporus_squamosus.html


----------



## Lonetree

First puffball of the season:










For those that get an upset stomach eating giant puffballs, try pealing them. It is the chitin(the skin) that can upset the stomach. Giant puff balls tend to have thick skin. And puffballs have more chitin than most mushrooms.

These taste much better:


----------



## mlob1one

Me and the Mrs are interested in learning more about foraging for fungus and are novices. 

What books/resources/apps do you use to aid in the identification of mushrooms?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

This one is good for a starter. It has a pretty good key for narrowing down your mushroom inside the front and back cover.
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/al...C_ddh5rBYfIONJdWU7_dTYBfx3-4MKdkaArhVEALw_wcB

This one has a better key. The colors in the plate photos can be deceiving because photos can make things look like a different color than in real life. But it has a great key and good descriptions. 
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/na...FM85Zj_vDq7qgye-6pgI37jvJaPCe0twaAvnyEALw_wcB

Once you learn about the terminology, Mushrooms Demystified is the bible for shroomers.
https://www.amazon.com/Mushrooms-Demystified-David-Arora/dp/0898151694

One very good online resource is http://www.mushroomexpert.com/

Don't overwhelm yourself with trying to ID too many at a time. Start with one mushroom and learn it well then move on to the next.

Have fun and be carefull,
Chuck


----------



## Critter

Watch the class schedules for your local colleges or cooking schools. They will usually have at least one mushroom class a year that you can attend to get the scoop so to speak from a expert. They even have field days out in the woods to collect some. They will show you the ones locally to avoid and which ones that are good.


----------



## Kwalk3

Back in Utah.... Found these at about 6500 feet.

Any ideas?































Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

Kwalk3 said:


> Back in Utah.... Found these at about 6500 feet.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I'm thinking this is Suillus Tomentosus, or something in the same family, but am unsure. Any thoughts on identification or edibility?


----------



## Kwalk3

Kwalk3 said:


> I'm thinking this is Suillus Tomentosus, or something in the same family, but am unsure. Any thoughts on identification or edibility?


Actually, upon digging a little deeper it seems that with Suillus Tomentosus you wouldn't be able to see the veil, which is clearly visible on the younger specimen in my pictures. Seems that this is probably Suillus Lakei.

I should've paid closer attention, but I'm fairly certain I found them under some Douglas Fir trees, which would be another point of confirmation.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/suillus_lakei.html


----------



## naturalist

Mid August is usually prime time for collecting edible mushrooms in the high country (8,000+ ft elev.) of Utah. Has anyone been seeing mushrooms lately while fishing, backpacking, or ATV riding in the mountains? Not asking for someone to identify their collecting spot but looking for some potential broad areas to search this weekend such as a particular mountain range or even National Forest (e.g., Uinta, Dixie, Fishlake, etc.). Any observations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CoryW

New to foraging, can anyone identify these mushrooms?


----------



## Kwalk3

The second pic are shaggy manes(coprinus comatus.)The others aren’t recognizable to me, but don’t look like any of the edible varieties to me. Shaggies are good, but they don’t last/keep long. Pretty bland. You should also do some additional research and verification. Verification solely off a picture is tough for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

Can anyone identify these? Went up to my morel spot, and only a few morels were poking through. Found these guys, but am unsure on identification.

Not assuming they are edible, though I did pick some and bring them home just in case.

These guys, on the other hand......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teledan

Kwalk3, those look like they could be oyster mushrooms. I found some the other day at my morel spot too 

Speaking of Morels, here are some I found yesterday


----------



## longbow

Can anyone identify these? Went up to my morel spot said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190429/dc5417a353b19086482542ee46a5f679.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> I kinda, sorta think those are false morels because of the color. Cut one down the center. It should be completely hollow with the bottom of the cap attached to the stem. If not, it's a false morel. It doesn't mean it's not edible, some are, it just won't be as tasty as a true morel. Teladan's pictures show excellent examples of true morels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice find though.


----------



## johnnycake

Longbow, I think teledan's morels are white morels as opposed to the "classic" black morels, but definitely cut them 1/2 lengthwise to verify. 

I agree with longbow that the ones Kwalk posted are not oysters, and Clitocybe sp. would be at the top of my guesses/starting point with an ID key.


----------



## teledan

Ah yes, I think you guys are right about it being a Clitocybe. I sliced my morels in half to confirm that they have single “chamber” up through the stem into the body. I think the season for them is just about over though, a lot of the ones I found were pretty mushy


----------



## Kwalk3

johnnycake said:


> Longbow, I think teledan's morels are white morels as opposed to the "classic" black morels, but definitely cut them 1/2 lengthwise to verify.
> 
> I agree with longbow that the ones Kwalk posted are not oysters, and Clitocybe sp. would be at the top of my guesses/starting point with an ID key.


I am very sure they weren't oysters as well. I pick quite a few oysters every year and these were coming up through pine needles and leaf litter beneath fir trees within a week after the snow had melted from an area. Looked kinda similar to oysters but different conditions.

Thanks for the tip on Clitocybe. Everything else i has come up with didn't match up in some way.

Poor year for morels for me, but picked enough to have a couple really good meals with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

longbow said:


> Nice find though.












I was fairly certain they were true morels. Have picked them in the same general spot for 5 years. Single chamber all the way through and the cap is attached.

Have only found the blonde morels when I lived back east briefly. I believe these are true black morels.

I could be wrong though. Appreciate any information or thoughts.


----------



## teledan

Kwalk3 said:


> johnnycake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Longbow, I think teledan's morels are white morels as opposed to the "classic" black morels, but definitely cut them 1/2 lengthwise to verify.
> 
> I agree with longbow that the ones Kwalk posted are not oysters, and Clitocybe sp. would be at the top of my guesses/starting point with an ID key.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sure they weren't oysters as well. I pick quite a few oysters every year and these were coming up through pine needles and leaf litter beneath fir trees within a week after the snow had melted from an area. Looked kinda similar to oysters but different conditions.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Clitocybe. Everything else i has come up with didn't match up in some way.
> 
> Poor year for morels for me, but picked enough to have a couple really good meals with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Maybe C. Maximus or C. Gigantea?


----------



## Kwalk3

teledan said:


> Maybe C. Maximus or C. Gigantea?


C Maximus seems possible. Here's another pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

Kwalk3 said:


> Single chamber all the way through and the cap is attached.


Then you definitely have morels, and I am definitely jealous.


----------



## longbow

Kwalk3 said:


> C Maximus seems possible. Here's another pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I remember right, C. Maxima is a tall trumpet-looking mushroom. I'm going to check my Mushrooms Demystified.


----------



## longbow

I think Kwalk3 might be right with Clitocybe Gigantea.


----------



## longbow

Mushrooms are truly amazing. 

Quite a few years ago I use to grow a certain kind of mushroom for a medical research group in Oregon who used them to test micro-dosing on patients with chronic depression and anxiety. They made tremendous strides.
Every step of growth had to be super sterile until the substrate was fully colonized with mycelium, at which point the mycelium had taken over the substrate and was fairly resistant to contamination (Trichoderma, yeast, Penicillium, sour rot...). It makes me wonder how they ever make it in the outdoors.
I use to have to clean up contamination in spore prints, multi-spore samples and liquid cultures by inoculating petri plates of agar and waiting to see if they were contaminated. Sometimes it took three or four transfers. If they weren't contaminated, I'd take a scalpel in a flow hood or still-air-box and slice small slivers from the mycelium growth in the dish and transfer them to jars of sterilized rye berry, wild bird seed or a brown rice flour/vermiculite mixture. Everything had to be kept at a certain temp and humidity. Once the jars were colonized I transferred them to a sterilized mixture of coco coir, vermiculite and water. Once THAT fully colonized...BAM!..mushrooms. And they came fast and furious for a few days. After the first flush was done, I would soak my substrate in water, shock them with cold temps, drain them and set them up to fruit again.

Considering all the trouble I had getting conditions just right at first, I find it amazing they can grow outdoors at all. Every time I pick a mushroom while outdoors I think "dang, this dude beat some incredible odds...and made it."


----------



## Kwalk3

longbow said:


> Mushrooms are truly amazing.
> 
> Quite a few years ago I use to grow a certain kind of mushroom for a medical research group in Oregon who used them to test micro-dosing on patients with chronic depression and anxiety. They made tremendous strides.
> 
> Every step of growth had to be super sterile until the substrate was fully colonized with mycelium, at which point the mycelium had taken over the substrate and was fairly resistant to contamination (Trichoderma, yeast, Penicillium, sour rot...). It makes me wonder how they ever make it in the outdoors.
> 
> I use to have to clean up contamination in spore prints, multi-spore samples and liquid cultures by inoculating petri plates of agar and waiting to see if they were contaminated. Sometimes it took three or four transfers. If they weren't contaminated, I'd take a scalpel in a flow hood or still-air-box and slice small slivers from the mycelium growth in the dish and transfer them to jars of sterilized rye berry, wild bird seed or a brown rice flour/vermiculite mixture. Everything had to be kept at a certain temp and humidity. Once the jars were colonized I transferred them to a sterilized mixture of coco coir, vermiculite and water. Once THAT fully colonized...BAM!..mushrooms. And they came fast and furious for a few days. After the first flush was done, I would soak my substrate in water, shock them with cold temps, drain them and set them up to fruit again.
> 
> Considering all the trouble I had getting conditions just right at first, I find it amazing they can grow outdoors at all. Every time I pick a mushroom while outdoors I think "dang, this dude beat some incredible odds...and made it."


Agreed. I'm fascinated by them and how and where they fit into the natural world. Edible or not. That's why I always take my guide with me and am constantly taking pictures of the fungus I stumble upon. Super interesting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

Kwalk3 said:


> C Maximus seems possible. Here's another pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm far from as knowledgeable as Goob or Longbow, but could that one be a matsutake? I noticed pine needles in the ground litter and I understand we have a few species around here.


----------



## longbow

Catherder said:


> I'm far from as knowledgeable as Goob or Longbow, but could that one be a matsutake? I noticed pine needles in the ground litter and I understand we have a few species around here.


It does look a lot like a matsutake but something didn't look right. Matsutakes generally have scaly stalks and a veil remnant on the stalk. Most of them bruise brown. The gills on the mushroom Kwalk3 posted has some broken gills. Unless it's a super fresh picture, the gills should be turning brown where they were roughed up. 
I didn't pull this info off the top of my head . I'm not that familiar with matsutakes so I had to look them up.


----------



## Catherder

longbow said:


> It does look a lot like a matsutake but something didn't look right. Matsutakes generally have scaly stalks and a veil remnant on the stalk. Most of them bruise brown. The gills on the mushroom Kwalk3 posted has some broken gills. Unless it's a super fresh picture, the gills should be turning brown where they were roughed up.
> I didn't pull this info off the top of my head . I'm not that familiar with matsutakes so I had to look them up.


Yeah, I think you are right. I went home and consulted my mushroom book and noticed the same things. I don't see any veil remnant on Kwalks specimens. It's too bad. I guess white matsutakes are some of the best eating shrooms out there.


----------



## longbow

Kwalk3 said:


> C Maximus seems possible. Here's another pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was on one of my regular mushroom ID forums and a guy from Utah posted this. I'm sure it's a Clitocybe. The mushroom the guy posted looks like the one Kwalk3 posted. In fact I thought it was Kwalk3's picture. Anyway, look at lepista (clitocybe ) nuda. If it is lepista (clitocybe ) nuda it is edible and delicious.


----------



## Kwalk3

Up bear hunting in Idaho and have come across a lot of snowbank false morels. Found in loose soil near conifers in areas the snow has recently melted.

I believe they are Gyromitra Gigas(Montana), Calf brain mushrooms.

Anyone have experience preparing and eating these? I'm fairly confident in my identification, but have read that the gyromitra family(more specifically esculenta) has fairly high toxin levels.

Any experience or advice, or identification correction is appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

Kwalk3 said:


> Up bear hunting in Idaho and have come across a lot of snowbank false morels. Found in loose soil near conifers in areas the snow has recently melted.
> 
> I believe they are Gyromitra Gigas(Montana), Calf brain mushrooms.
> 
> Anyone have experience preparing and eating these? I'm fairly confident in my identification, but have read that the gyromitra family(more specifically esculenta) has fairly high toxin levels.
> 
> Any experience or advice, or identification correction is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Goob told me he eats those. He might have written something in this thread about how he prepares them.


----------



## Catherder

longbow said:


> If it is lepista (clitocybe ) nuda it is edible and delicious.


The book I have calls Clitocybe nuda "blewits" and they are purple. Do they come in pale varieties too? They are supposed to be good to eat.


----------



## johnnycake

I'm pretty confident in saying those are not lepista nuda. Color, size, and gill margins all don't match. 

Kwalk3 that certainly looks like one of the gyromitras, but that's as far as I dare go with those.


----------



## Kwalk3

Catherder said:


> I think Goob told me he eats those. He might have written something in this thread about how he prepares them.












Found it. Post 25 in this thread.

These are definitely coming from areas where the snow is receding or has melted in the last week or so. Lots of them around right now.

Johnnycake, I'm not sure if the risk that they might be gyromitra esculenta is worth it, though I am relatively certain they are the edible gyromitra gigas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

Got distracted while fishing today.
























I believe these are all oyster mushrooms(pleurotus pulmonarius).

Huge mushrooms in a giant cluster on a dead cottonwood. I've never seen them so large so it has me second guessing myself a little bit. Anyone know about edibility in the more mature stages?

There was about 25-30 lbs total.

Kinda figured if I can positively ID they'd be great to dry and use in soups and stocks. Gonna use the younger ones fresh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

Wow, you lucky bugger! Nice find.


----------



## johnnycake

I love oysters! The older ones can be a bit tougher and prone to bugs but definitely still good


----------



## Kwalk3

Just finished cleaning and slicing the older ones to dry. Only one small clump had bugs. Got rid of that and weighed everything and I have 27.2 lbs of oysters from one giant dead cottonwood. 

Not too shabby. The fishing wasn’t too bad either.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teledan

What do you think, Polyporus squamosus?


----------



## johnnycake

Definitely polyporus squamosus aka pheasant back. Pretty mature specimen there, probably too tough and bitter to be very pleasant


----------



## teledan

Thanks! I got a big bag full, some a lot younger than those. What are some good recipes/methods to use for these?


----------



## Kwalk3

teledan said:


> Thanks! I got a big bag full, some a lot younger than those. What are some good recipes/methods to use for these?


I've blended up pheasant backs and used them in soups. They have such a unique flavor and aroma. They dry reasonably well too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

This week's finds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Kwalk3 said:


> This week's finds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Looks like some oysters, pheasant back, and a half-free morel?


----------



## Kwalk3

johnnycake said:


> Nice! Looks like some oysters, pheasant back, and a half-free morel?


Just a regular old black morel. Fully attached cap. Single chamber.

The pheasant backs were prime eating though. Super tender.

I've been loading up on oysters wherever I go lately. Not complaining a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teledan

Nice, Kwalk! My son found some oysters growing out of a dead cottonwood over the weekend while we were camping.


----------



## Kwalk3

Got my boy in on the action today.

What had been a really slow morel year turned around in a hurry......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teledan

Wow, great find!! Here is what we found over the weekend

Not sure what these are, maybe plums and custard?






This one was growing out of a stump, maybe a Giant Sawtooth (neolentinus ponderosus)?








And then these boletes. I am guessing rubroboletus pulcherrimus?


----------



## Catherder

teledan said:


> Wow, great find!! Here is what we found over the weekend
> 
> Not sure what these are, maybe plums and custard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was growing out of a stump, maybe a Giant Sawtooth (neolentinus ponderosus)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then these boletes. I am guessing rubroboletus pulcherrimus?


Top one looks like a shrimp mushroom. (Russula) Did you smell it by chance? If so, they are edible.

As for the bottom ones, they do look like boletes to me but as I recall, the red stalked ones are all inedible. I would have to look at my reference book, which is at home.


----------



## Kwalk3

Nice Teledan!

My first thought was shrimp mushroom for the top one too. Not sure on the others.

Found a big one that looked similar to the bottom pics you posted.



















Never expected to come across these in July.....










Also, found a lot of these small yellow guys....

Any ideas what they are?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Kwalk3 said:


> Nice Teledan!
> 
> My first thought was shrimp mushroom for the top one too. Not sure on the others.
> 
> Found a big one that looked similar to the bottom pics you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never expected to come across these in July.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, found a lot of these small yellow guys....
> 
> Any ideas what they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a huge boletus edulis!

And those look like chanterelles of some type. Did they have false gills?


----------



## johnnycake

Catherder said:


> Top one looks like a shrimp mushroom. (Russula) Did you smell it by chance? If so, they are edible.


I don't think that is a russula sp., the gills don't look right.


----------



## teledan

Funny, I actually thought some sort of Russula at first too, possibly shrimp mushroom, but it didn’t smell fishy/shrimpy.


----------



## Catherder

johnnycake said:


> I don't think that is a russula sp., the gills don't look right.


IDK, I'm back home and the reference I have still supports R. xerampelina to me. Particularly if the mushroom was brittle and snaps cleanly, as the picture might suggest, I would still go with Russula. Also, the shrimpy smell often comes later as the specimens mature for xerampelina.

In looking at Teledan's Bolete, it might be rubripes. Assuming the stalk was indeed red, as the pictures suggest.


----------



## teledan

It may have been a shrimp mushroom, the stipe was pretty firm and snapped but it was still a little bit jagged/fibrous where it broke. 

I don’t think my bolete was a rubripes since the pores were reddish orange, not yellow.


----------



## johnnycake

From the pics, the gills don't look white enough, spacing is off, the margins don't look like russula sp. margins, the texture of the caps and stipes looks soft, almost slightly fuzzy instead of smooth/sticky. I have no idea what else that might be, but from those pics I can't see it being any of the russula sp.


----------



## Kwalk3

johnnycake said:


> That is a huge boletus edulis!
> 
> And those look like chanterelles of some type. Did they have false gills?


They did have false gills. Color was right for chanterelles but it wasn't something I was confident enough in to pick and eat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

Kwalk3 said:


> They did have false gills. Color was right for chanterelles but it wasn't something I was confident enough in to pick and eat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, you are crushing it with the shrooms. I haven't found squat on my Wasatch grounds and my son and I were camping over the 24th on the Manti and didn't find anything there either. :sad:


----------



## Kwalk3

Catherder said:


> Man, you are crushing it with the shrooms. I haven't found squat on my Wasatch grounds and my son and I were camping over the 24th on the Manti and didn't find anything there either. :sad:


It's been a good year for sure. I've been lucky a few times. Nice to have some dried mushroom storage now, after many mostly-fruitless miles during Morel/Turkey season this spring.


----------



## teledan

Anyone have any ideas what these might be? I am still waiting on the spore print. I found them at the park today, growing among bark chips near a playground. I have never seen these before and I thought they looked interesting. If you can't tell from the pics, there is a veil still partially covering the white gills. The stalk was solid, not hollow, and was pretty firm.


----------



## johnnycake

Chlorophyllum rhacodes is a likely possibility, possibly C. molybdites though. Spore print should be able to sort that out. Green=C. molybdites; white= C. rhacodes


----------



## teledan

Ah yes it could be a shaggy parasol. I wasn't able to get a good spore print unfortunately. I think because the caps hadn't opened up far enough. I just got brown rings where the outer edge of the cap touched the paper. I'll have to keep my eye on the spot where I found them to see if any others pop up.


----------



## johnnycake

teledan said:


> Ah yes it could be a shaggy parasol. I wasn't able to get a good spore print unfortunately. I think because the caps hadn't opened up far enough. I just got brown rings where the outer edge of the cap touched the paper. I'll have to keep my eye on the spot where I found them to see if any others pop up.


I like doing spore prints on tin foil if I don't have paper that is 50/50 white/black. It also helps to place a glass bowl over the cap and let it sit in the sun for a bit. Usually even really immature specimens can produce a decent spore print when I do that.


----------



## teledan

Thanks, I'll try tinfoil next time. I usually put them under a glass bowl or cup and sit them on the windowsill, it usually works pretty well. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## one4fishing

https://www.facebook.com/Wild.Edible.Plants/photos/a.629065677174253/2499490436798425/?type=3 
Holy smokes. Seen this on Facebook and thought of this thread.


----------



## teledan

Hey guys, I spent some time in the Uintas this weekend and found a few mushrooms. First off, some of these guys









I presume these are Amanita Muscaria


----------



## teledan

Then a bunch of boletes. The larger ones were pretty buggy but the smaller ones were pretty clean


----------



## teledan

Then we found these, which I am fairly certain are shrimp russula


----------



## longbow

teledan said:


> Hey guys, I spent some time in the Uintas this weekend and found a few mushrooms. First off, some of these guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I presume these are Amanita Muscaria


They definitely are Amanitas. Some of the Amanitas are poisonous and some are highly hallucinogenic. Neat find though.


----------



## longbow

teledan said:


> Then we found these, which I am fairly certain are shrimp russula


Not a shrimp Russula. Russula stipes are smaller and snap like a piece of chalk. Shrimps, or seafood russulas, have a strong seafood smell and are delicious.


----------



## longbow

teledan said:


> Then a bunch of boletes. The larger ones were pretty buggy but the smaller ones were pretty clean


Not Porcini. I don't see the reticulated webbing on the stem under the cap. Honey Buns maybe?


----------



## johnnycake

longbow said:


> Not Porcini. I don't see the reticulated webbing on the stem under the cap. Honey Buns maybe?


There are a couple different "boletes" in that series. Maybe some Honeybuns/Penny buns. 
At least one is a leccinum (possibly scabrum but the species distinguishment is getting pretty murky in that group these days). That small bolete looks a bit like a hemileccinum sublagripes.

I agree with Longbow on those purplish mushrooms. I think they are the same as ones that people were identifying a week or so ago as possibly shrimp russulas--but I still don't think that is correct. I don't know what I think they are, but they don't look right for russulas IMO.


----------



## teledan

Those reddish mushrooms do smell sort of fishy. I tried drying them and they were pretty potent smelling. The boletes on the other hand smelled wonderful 🙂


----------



## teledan

Destroying Angel?


----------



## rtockstein

REPETER said:


> I would love to get into wild shrooms, but I'm way to scared-my Pops put that fear into me as a kid...how would one start with their first believed to be non-poisonous mushroom?


Never eat a wild mushroom that you aren't 100% sure isn't deadly poisonous. There are no mushrooms in NA that are poisonous to the touch or so poisonous that if you touch one and then eat food without washing your hands that it will kill you. There are only two genus of mushrooms in the US that will outright kill you if you eat one. The first is Amanita and the second is Galerina. Some mushrooms are cumulatively toxic, rather than immediately deadly in most cases. For example, the false morel contains a toxin that will build up in your system if you eat a lot of them or continuously eat them and cause liver damage, etc. But in many cases people can eat just one false morel and merely feel sick without suffering any long term effects. I stay safe by never eating any mushroom that looks like it could be one of the deadly poisonous types. I actually don't eat most of the wild mushrooms I find just because many of them are so generic looking they're somewhat more involved to identify.

That being said, just gather every mushroom you find and see if you can start identifying them with one of David Arora's books (Mushrooms Demysitified is the most comprehensive).

One of the easiest beginner mushrooms, in my opinion, is the chanterelle. They're extremely easy to spot in the woods and there are no deadly look alikes. Also, it's very easy to distinguish the real chanterelles from the look alikes. So, you could eat a false chanterelle and it would just make you sick, but I wouldn't make a habit of doing that.

Not to sound cavalier about it, but mushrooms aren't quite as dangerous as MOST people believe them to be. Just like you said, your dad put the fear in you!


----------



## rtockstein

teledan said:


> Destroying Angel?


Probably. It's close enough that I wouldn't even think about tasting it!


----------



## longbow

teledan said:


> Destroying Angel?


Yup, Destroying Angel. They're pretty easy to identify. Free gills, all white (when fresh) veil remnant under cap, vulva remnant above the bulbous base. Pretty neat find really.
And don't worry, you can handle them all you want without getting poisoned.


----------



## longbow

rtockstein said:


> Never eat a wild mushroom that you aren't 100% sure isn't deadly poisonous. There are no mushrooms in NA that are poisonous to the touch or so poisonous that if you touch one and then eat food without washing your hands that it will kill you. This is true. I test Sickeners all the time for the hot peppery taste. I also taste other Russulas for bitter and turpentine-like taste.There are only two genus of mushrooms in the US that will outright kill you if you eat one. The first is Amanita I've eaten Aminita Muscaria both raw (boy that was an experience! I didn't know different colors sounded different) and I've had them cooked. They are completely safe and delicious if cooked right. If you don't know how to cook them right, don't try it. You might have to go to your clergy next Sunday and talk about the things you think you saw that day.  and the second is Galerina. I can attest to this. Just stay away from little brown mushrooms unless you can ID spores under a microscope. I use to be a vetted grower for certain medical research groups that studied their use of micro-dosing for depression, anxiety and PTSD. I've grown and/or cloned 20-25 different strains and sometimes I couldn't tell the difference between my own pan cyans and a Nepal chitwan, a B+ and a Golden teacher or a PES and a Koh Samui. Be careful and stick with the easy ones. Some mushrooms are cumulatively toxic, rather than immediately deadly in most cases. For example, the false morel contains a toxin that will build up in your system if you eat a lot of them or continuously eat them and cause liver damage, etc. But in many cases people can eat just one false morel and merely feel sick without suffering any long term effects. I stay safe by never eating any mushroom that looks like it could be one of the deadly poisonous types. I actually don't eat most of the wild mushrooms I find just because many of them are so generic looking they're somewhat more involved to identify.
> 
> That being said, just gather every mushroom you find and see if you can start identifying them with one of David Arora's books (Mushrooms Demysitified is the most comprehensive).The myco bible!
> 
> One of the easiest beginner mushrooms, in my opinion, is the chanterelle. They're extremely easy to spot in the woods and there are no deadly look alikes. Also, it's very easy to distinguish the real chanterelles from the look alikes. So, you could eat a false chanterelle and it would just make you sick, but I wouldn't make a habit of doing that. Actually the common Jack o' Lanterns are often mistaken for Chantys. Make sure the gills look pleated like drapes or like an accordion. I can't count the times people have brought Jack o' lanterns to me thinking they have Chanterelles. I took some young mycofiles on a mushroom ID outing a couple weeks ago and four of them brought me some Jacks they'd IDed as Chantys. Be careful folks!!
> 
> Not to sound cavalier about it, but mushrooms aren't quite as dangerous as MOST people believe them to be. Just like you said, your dad put the fear in you!


Mush love and be careful.


----------



## johnnycake

+1 longbow. I do think however that rtockstein was saying there are no DEADLY chanterelle look a likes--and Omphalotus sp. aka Jack O'Lanterns aren't deadly, even though the cramping, vomiting, and diarrhea may lead you to wish you had died.


----------



## Catherder

johnnycake said:


> Omphalotus sp. aka Jack O'Lanterns aren't deadly, even though the cramping, vomiting, and diarrhea may lead you to wish you had died.


Sounds like eating at the local taco establishment. 

Question for the Alaska contingent. When we were on our Alaska cruise 10 days ago, it was extraordinarily dry and hot up there, per the locals. (We liked it as tourists) Has that put a damper on the shrooms this year for you?


----------



## johnnycake

Catherder said:


> Sounds like eating at the local taco establishment.
> 
> Question for the Alaska contingent. When we were on our Alaska cruise 10 days ago, it was extraordinarily dry and hot up there, per the locals. (We liked it as tourists) Has that put a damper on the shrooms this year for you?


My mushroom hunting has been total crap this year in Anchorage mostly due to lack of time, but definitely worsened by the dry weather. It also makes it harder for me to make time to go looking when I know the pickins are so slim. I found 1 small clump of oysters in July that had literally self-dehydrated on the tree before aging too far. I've found a handful of buggy leccinum sp. and one evening a heartbreaking discovery of 20 king boletes that were way too far gone to be salvaged. We'll see if my shaggy mane and fall oyster haunts start producing in the next couple weeks.


----------



## longbow

Catherder said:


> Sounds like eating at the local taco establishment.
> 
> Question for the Alaska contingent. When we were on our Alaska cruise 10 days ago, it was extraordinarily dry and hot up there, per the locals. (We liked it as tourists) Has that put a damper on the shrooms this year for you?


Boy it sure has! We still have a lot of Hedgehogs but nothing like previous years. I've found very few Porcinis or Angel wings this year.


----------



## longbow

johnnycake said:


> +1 longbow. I do think however that rtockstein was saying there are no DEADLY chanterelle look a likes--and Omphalotus sp. aka Jack O'Lanterns aren't deadly, even though the cramping, vomiting, and diarrhea may lead you to wish you had died.


You are correct.


----------



## teledan

Anyone seen any morels yet this year?


----------



## CrayDad

I've always wanted to learn how to identify them. My father in law was really good at finding the right types. Maybe someday


----------



## Kwalk3

teledan said:


> Anyone seen any morels yet this year?


Soil temps are still too low in the area I usually find them locally. Probably start checking a few spots in a week or two. I haven't really seen any fungus popping up just yet. I know where some shaggy manes have been for the last 3 or 4 years at this time, and I'll probably make it up to check on them this week.


----------



## Catherder

I was cleaning up around the woodpile today and came across this growing on a log. It was way too fibrous to even contemplate eating but it was fun to at least find a shroom. I think it is in the polyphore group but not sure. 

Good luck to you guys hunting morels while out chasing the Toms.


----------



## Kwalk3

It begins.....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teledan

Ooh! Nice! I went looking tonight but didn’t find anything in my usual spot. It’s supposed to rain Thursday, maybe I’ll check again this weekend.


----------



## Kwalk3

Few more from tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

I checked my "oyster tree" today. It looks like I should have checked it a few weeks ago. 

Typical for my shroom hunting lately.


----------



## Kwalk3

Catherder said:


> I checked my "oyster tree" today. It looks like I should have checked it a few weeks ago.
> 
> Typical for my shroom hunting lately.


I had the same sad realization on Sunday. I found 30+ lbs of oysters in a spot last year, but when I went up to check/harvest this year there weren't very many and what was there were old and shriveled up. Good thing I still have plenty of dried from last year.

Still kind of a bummer since I made a 45 min drive for that purpose. Thankfully, there were a few small browns I could coax into sucking down a Goddard's Caddis for my first fish on dries this year. Decent consolation prize.


----------



## hunting777

Can anyone tell me what this one is and if its edible? 
Also any recommendations on Mushroom identification books?


----------



## teledan

hunting777 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this one is and if its edible?
> Also any recommendations on Mushroom identification books?


Probably polyporus squamosus aka pheasant back. I found some last summer

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/14631-best-wild-mushroom-44.html#post2120517


----------



## teledan

Oh and I have "All that the rain promises and more" by David Arora and it is pretty good. He has another book that is quite a bit more extensive.


----------



## Kwalk3

teledan said:


> Probably polyporus squamosus aka pheasant back. I found some last summer
> 
> https://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/14631-best-wild-mushroom-44.html#post2120517


Definitely pheasant backs. They should smell like watermelon rind. Young ones like the ones in your picture are good. They get really hard and woody the older they get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

teledan said:


> Hey guys, I spent some time in the Uintas this weekend and found a few mushrooms. First off, some of these guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I presume these are Amanita Muscaria


yes


----------



## wyogoob

Kwalk3 said:


> Up bear hunting in Idaho and have come across a lot of snowbank false morels. Found in loose soil near conifers in areas the snow has recently melted.
> 
> I believe they are Gyromitra Gigas(Montana), Calf brain mushrooms.
> 
> Anyone have experience preparing and eating these? I'm fairly confident in my identification, but have read that the gyromitra family(more specifically esculenta) has fairly high toxin levels.
> 
> Any experience or advice, or identification correction is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've eaten a lot of these, meaty with a great morel flavor. I only eat a few at a time.

Some books call it poisonous, some say edible.

The false morel, brain morel, snowbank morel. Gyromitra whatever. Common in the Uintas, has dangerous lookalikes.

Wear gloves, cut the mushroom in half and look for chambers, consult your field guide. Do not eat any false morel raw.

Be careful out there.
.


----------



## Kwalk3

Wonderful weekend away. Came back with some beautiful fish fillets and a haul of morels. Nice to figure out a few places that you can revisit year after year for mushrooms.









We rinsed a few, halved them and cooked some of them up in camp with some seared elk loin the same night. Doesn't get much better than that. Butter, salt, and pepper and nothing else.









Saved the remainder to be eaten this week and dry whatever I can't get through. I love morels.

Also came across quite a few gyromitra esculenta which I left alone due to their known toxicity. Still cool looking fungi though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtockstein

wyogoob said:


> I've eaten a lot of these, meaty with a great morel flavor. I only eat a few at a time.
> 
> Some books call it poisonous, some say edible.
> 
> The false morel, brain morel, snowbank morel. Gyromitra whatever. Common in the Uintas, has dangerous lookalikes.
> 
> Wear gloves, cut the mushroom in half and look for chambers, consult your field guide. Do not eat any false morel raw.
> 
> Be careful out there.
> .


Someone correct me if I'm wrong... but I think some mushrooms like false morels have toxins that accumulate in your body and eventually do organ damage, similar to the way mercury accumulates in the body.

I've never wanted to eat those, even though I may be able to eat a few without getting sick.


----------



## Catherder

My son and I went on a hike today. I was hoping for some lecciniums with the recent rain. No luck there but I did find this one, which I thought was cool.


----------



## johnnycake

Catherder said:


> My son and I went on a hike today. I was hoping for some lecciniums with the recent rain. No luck there but I did find this one, which I thought was cool.


Looks like a small Calvatia sculpta right there.


----------



## Catherder

johnnycake said:


> Looks like a small Calvatia sculpta right there.


Ye, verily. Or maybe a baby C. booniana.


----------



## johnnycake

Maybe. That would be one of the smallest C. booniana I've seen though


----------



## teledan

Anyone find any morels this season? I did t really get a chance to go look but when I’ve been out fishing and such I haven’t see anything.


----------



## wyogoob

I went to my favorite hotspot twice and nothing.


----------



## Catherder

It's been so dry down here, the only shrooms I've seen this year have been lbm's growing in the lawn at work.


----------



## one4fishing

This is the 1st year out looking. Hit it pretty hard in April and through may. Found 3 morels in the same spot three different times. Tooo dry. Too hot. 
Oysters have been pretty good to me though


----------



## one4fishing




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## johnnycake

Nice! Oysters are probably my favorite mushroom out there


----------



## Catherder

King for a day. 


My brother and his family accompanied me on a hike to one of the larger peaks near the family property on the 'Satch. While I had been there before and the air quality left something to be desired, it was a good time. It was doubly nice that the trail decided to open a buffet for us en route. Plenty of currents and raspberries. Also, it was King time. 





















They were everywhere in a certain zone! Multiple sizes and no worms.





















I didn't have the carrying ability to pick a large quantity, but I could have. I picked several smaller ones, some of which we ate for dinner and the rest are in the dehydrator for a batch of dried shrooms. 

This was an oddity. 












It came up in the king area but has quite a distinctive cap. The stalk and underside looked pure bolete however. I didn't pick it. 


Didn't pick this guy. 











Came across these guys near the road while driving out. I know a few on here like them. 












Fun day.


----------



## teledan

Found a few last weekend


----------



## Catherder

That's quite a nice variety. Nice hedgehog! I looked in my hedgehog spot this week but nada. Did find a few sullius on the mountain, along with some others I don't pick and/or weren't familiar with. Looks like you have plenty to work culinary masterpieces with. 

I'm kicking myself that I didn't haul down more kings yesterday. My dried batch is almost done and the shrinkage effect tells me I wish I had more.


----------



## johnnycake

I've been pretty thrilled with finding a dozen nice kings and grundles of hemileccinum sublagripes (lemon boletes) in my new yard this year. Haven't made much time for a foraging walk yet though. Hericiums are popping like crazy from what I see on facebook, so I need to get on it!


----------



## Catherder

With all this rain we are getting down here, I might have to haul my butt back up there and get some more.

Too bad my vacation week is over.


----------



## teledan

What do you guys think, maybe Leucoagaricus leucothites? None of the ones we found had a volva. We found them in a grassy area near a small stream.


----------



## Catherder

Looks like a distinct possibility if there was no volva. 

I still would be too chicken to eat that though. 🐔


----------



## teledan

Yeah me too  too similar to a destroying angel for me.


----------



## johnnycake

Catherder said:


> Looks like a distinct possibility if there was no volva.
> 
> I still would be too chicken to eat that though. 🐔


Yeah I'm with you on that.


----------



## johnnycake

The past week the Boletus edulis, Leccinum sp., and Hemileccinum sublagripes (yellow/lemon boletes) have been popping out everywhere up here. I've picked over 40 lbs of firm, bug free mushrooms from these three species with about half of that being kings all from my back yard. Some bonus Hydnum umbilicatum (hedgehogs) and Hypsizygus ulmarius (elm oyster) were welcome additions too. 

Smoked a bunch of the porcinis, dehydrated tons of the others, made about 10lbs of porcini butter, and gorged on sauteed mushrooms with some excellent smoked beef ribs and chili-birch syrup smoked ptarmigan.


----------



## Catherder

Looking good! 

What is porcini butter?


----------



## johnnycake

Catherder said:


> Looking good!
> 
> What is porcini butter?


I sautee a bunch of porcini with onions, herbs, and garlic, chop it up into tiny pieces, then after it cools down I blend it into butter. I then use this butter to cook eggs, toss in pastas, top off steaks while they are resting, etc. It is fabulous.


----------



## one4fishing

johnnycake said:


> I sautee a bunch of porcini with onions, herbs, and garlic, chop it up into tiny pieces, then after it cools down I blend it into butter. I then use this butter to cook eggs, toss in pastas, top off steaks while they are resting, etc. It is fabulous.


Yummm


----------



## Animediniol

johnnycake said:


> The past week the Boletus edulis, Leccinum sp., and Hemileccinum sublagripes (yellow/lemon boletes) have been popping out everywhere up here. I've picked over 40 lbs of firm, bug free mushrooms from these three species with about half of that being kings all from my back yard. Some bonus Hydnum umbilicatum (hedgehogs) and Hypsizygus ulmarius (elm oyster) were welcome additions too.
> 
> Smoked a bunch of the porcinis, dehydrated tons of the others, made about 10lbs of porcini butter, and gorged on sauteed mushrooms with some excellent smoked beef ribs and chili-birch syrup smoked ptarmigan.


 These all look so dang yummy!


----------



## Catherder

Went on a hike on the Wasatch today. We weren't in any hurry and I stopped to check around. After finding quite a few nonentities, I finally found this one and a few of its friends where I've found them in the past. 











I ate some right out of the frying pan but most went into crock pot pork chops and potatoes. Delicious!


I also found a bunch (or maybe a bushelbasket) of shaggy manes along the road and trails again. Some were liquefying but a lot still looked good. I know those things are supposed to be good, yet very perishable. How do you guys prepare them?


----------



## johnnycake

Catherder said:


> Went on a hike on the Wasatch today. We weren't in any hurry and I stopped to check around. After finding quite a few nonentities, I finally found this one and a few of its friends where I've found them in the past.
> 
> View attachment 149140
> 
> 
> 
> I ate some right out of the frying pan but most went into crock pot pork chops and potatoes. Delicious!
> 
> 
> I also found a bunch (or maybe a bushelbasket) of shaggy manes along the road and trails again. Some were liquefying but a lot still looked good. I know those things are supposed to be good, yet very perishable. How do you guys prepare them?


I love shaggy manes in egg dishes. Sauteed with butter and garlic until crispy then added to an omelet, sprinkled on over easy eggs or eggs Benedict. Decent with onions on the side of steak.


----------



## bowgy

I am not a wild mushroom person but have a question for those of you who are.

What are the big white ones that look like a human brain popping out of the ground? I have a lot of them on the ranch and they are anywhere from fist size to bigger than a soccer ball.

I think we called them puff balls, and after they mature and die out they seem to turn into a brown powder that billows out when you step on them.


----------



## Catherder

johnnycake said:


> I love shaggy manes in egg dishes. Sauteed with butter and garlic until crispy then added to an omelet, sprinkled on over easy eggs or eggs Benedict. Decent with onions on the side of steak.


Do you have to pick them fresh and then right into whatever you are using them for?


----------



## Catherder

bowgy said:


> I am not a wild mushroom person but have a question for those of you who are.
> 
> What are the big white ones that look like a human brain popping out of the ground? I have a lot of them on the ranch and they are anywhere from fist size to bigger than a soccer ball.
> 
> I think we called them puff balls, and after they mature and die out they seem to turn into a brown powder that billows out when you step on them.



Do they look like larger versions of the picture in post #502?


----------



## bowgy

Catherder said:


> Do they look like larger versions of the picture in post #502?\


Similar but not spiky more smooth


----------



## bowgy

Like the pics above but really white so I think the middle pic is best. I will take a pic next time up.


----------



## johnnycake

Catherder said:


> Do you have to pick them fresh and then right into whatever you are using them for?


Pretty much. Shaggy manes deteriorate very quickly, even in the fridge. You want the gills to be white, trim off any portions that have turned gray/black (pink is ok, but can be bitter). Once cooked they freeze well.


----------



## wyogoob

Man it's been a good year for meadow mushrooms, agaricus campestris. We picked 6 grocery bags full and just quit. Sorted them out later keeping mostly the younger mushrooms with pink gills. Wish I would have taken more pictures.


----------



## OldGeezer

I found these small mushrooms up in the Uintas around 10,000 feet in a meadow. White forked gills. Mushroom books haven't helped, and the experts I have asked don't know what they are. Any ideas ?


----------



## johnnycake

OldGeezer said:


> I found these small mushrooms up in the Uintas around 10,000 feet in a meadow. White forked gills. Mushroom books haven't helped, and the experts I have asked don't know what they are. Any ideas ?


That one doesn't trigger any thoughts in my repertoire, sorry.


----------



## Catherder

A couple of surprises on the grounds at work this week.

I found this one in the leaves. A bit surprised there weren't a few friends. 











Then, to my surprise, is this what I think it is? 





















Not sure how many times these have been peed on, so I haven't partaken, but I'm trying to decide if I want to change my mind on the oysters.


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> A couple of surprises on the grounds at work this week.
> 
> I found this one in the leaves. A bit surprised there weren't a few friends.
> 
> View attachment 150212
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to my surprise, is this what I think it is?
> 
> View attachment 150213
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150214
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how many times these have been peed on, so I haven't partaken, but I'm trying to decide if I want to change my mind on the oysters.


Coupla good finds!


----------



## wyogoob

OldGeezer said:


> I found these small mushrooms up in the Uintas around 10,000 feet in a meadow. White forked gills. Mushroom books haven't helped, and the experts I have asked don't know what they are. Any ideas ?
> View attachment 149167


That's funny, I found a bunch of them too up on the Highline Trail in August. Found some elk and deer eating on them. Never could figure out what they were. There was 3 or 4 varieties that looked the same. Never took spore print though.


----------



## OldGeezer

wyogoob said:


> That's funny, I found a bunch of them too up on the Highline Trail in August. Found some elk and deer eating on them. Never could figure out what they were. There was 3 or 4 varieties that looked the same. Never took spore print though.


I couldn't get the ones I found to make a spore print.


----------



## Catherder

This spring hasn't been overly wet down in the valley but lookee what I found at the grounds at work today.












I wonder if I hand water the spot, if they will get bigger?


----------



## Catherder

Hey, they're getting bigger!


----------



## johnnycake

The king boletes have been insanely good this year. I'm picking about 5 gallons per day of kings, plus a handful of scaberstalks that are too perfect to ignore, for the last 7 days, and all from the ½ acre of woods in my backyard.
Then today, Ava figured out what I was doing on these weird walks all by herself and started pointing king boletes! She ignored the Amanitas, Leccinums, and a host of others that are out there and consistently pointed the kings. After the 4th one I stopped thinking it was a fluke. Got some cool videos of her searching and pointing kings. She pointed about a dozen different kings today, her finds are those on the bench. 









This massive king David and Ava found this afternoon is not just huge, but completely bug free and crispas you could ever want one. Just phenomenal. 
























.


----------



## wyogoob

johnnycake said:


> The king boletes have been insanely good this year. I'm picking about 5 gallons per day of kings, plus a handful of scaberstalks that are too perfect to ignore, for the last 7 days, and all from the ½ acre of woods in my backyard.
> Then today, Ava figured out what I was doing on these weird walks all by herself and started pointing king boletes! She ignored the Amanitas, Leccinums, and a host of others that are out there and consistently pointed the kings. After the 4th one I stopped thinking it was a fluke. Got some cool videos of her searching and pointing kings. She pointed about a dozen different kings today, her finds are those on the bench.
> 
> View attachment 152912
> 
> This massive king David and Ava found this afternoon is not just huge, but completely bug free and crispas you could ever want one. Just phenomenal.
> View attachment 152911
> 
> View attachment 152910
> 
> View attachment 152908
> 
> .
> View attachment 152909
> 
> View attachment 152906
> 
> View attachment 152907
> 
> View attachment 152905
> 
> View attachment 152904


A mushroom dog, how neat!!!


----------



## johnnycake

wyogoob said:


> A mushroom dog, how neat!!!


I'm still in shock that she put those pieces together on her own. I've trained her to do a lot of things, and I've thought about how to approach training her to find oysters and morels but never done anything about it. 

Here are some clips from this afternoon:









August 6, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## Catherder

Good Dog!


----------



## CPAjeff

Pretty darn awesome that Ava is pointing kings!! You have quite the wonder dog in her!


----------



## johnnycake

She was pointing them again this morning consistent as could be. Took her out to a patch of woods 10 minutes away to proof the Porcini Pointing somewhere not on her home turf. 

3 minutes out of the car she locks up on a beautiful porcino. After I picked it and released, it took all of 2 minutes before she locked up again. As I got to her to start pushing ferns aside and look for the shrooms, I about had a heart attack as 7 spruce grouse exploded 5' from my face. 

Ava didn't care about mushrooms after that. I still managed to pick another 5 gallons of prime kings though.


----------



## teledan

Up near Alta the other day. I believe amanita muscaria and then a bunch of russulas


----------



## gnomecologist

Hey all, I have really enjoyed reading through this thread! First time poster long time forager. I just moved to the state from Washington and have been shocked by the abundance in the desert. Who knew...



















So far I have found some Aspen Boletes and quite the Chanterelle patch plus piles of Russula, but have been coming up short on the Porcinis that I am hearing and reading about. Curious if someone is willing to share some tips on aspect, elevation, or preferred tree association? So far I have been hunting in mixed fir/pine at around 9500 ft in elevation. Maybe I need to get higher?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnnycake

gnomecologist said:


> Hey all, I have really enjoyed reading through this thread! First time poster long time forager. I just moved to the state from Washington and have been shocked by the abundance in the desert. Who knew...
> 
> View attachment 153085
> 
> 
> View attachment 153086
> 
> 
> So far I have found some Aspen Boletes and quite the Chanterelle patch plus piles of Russula, but have been coming up short on the Porcinis that I am hearing and reading about. Curious if someone is willing to share some tips on aspect, elevation, or preferred tree association? So far I have been hunting in mixed fir/pine at around 9500 ft in elevation. Maybe I need to get higher?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you feel like hopping on a plane to Anchorage with a bag of those chanterelles I'll let you pick porcini until you pop at my place!


----------



## Catherder

I went on a hike yesterday to break in some new hunting boots. Unlike Tushycake, the spot where I've found kings previously is a long slog to the rim of the canyon bowl. Unfortunately for me I was probably about 2 weeks too late.😞 I was able to find a couple.











They had a fair bit of "added protein", and I had to toss a bunch of it out, but I did sauté some to go with dinner last night and have a small batch going in the dehydrator now. By golly, I hiked too far for those kings to toss them completely. 

There was a lot of mycological fun happening on the mountain. I found these hedgehogs which were also somewhat infested with worms. They look somewhat different than what I have collected on the other side of the mountain. 





















Lactarius and russulas (emetica) were everywhere. 












I also found these for the first time that I recall. 











Fun hike, the boots work, and found some new stuff, but the kings could have been more. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 2full

There is more mushrooms up around my place this year than I have ever seen. All different kinds. 
I'm not a mushroom expert by any means, and I saw a group that I've not seen anywhere around before. 
Was wondering if anyone knows what they are, and if edible ?
















I've never seen a green underside like this before.


----------



## Catherder

I'm not an expert and I definitely didn't sleep in a Holiday Inn either, but offhand, they look like one of the Sullius family. 

Sullius are usually edible but not fantastic eating.


----------



## johnnycake

Looks like maybe a Xerocomus subtomentosus, but with a cracked top (maybe due to dry conditions)? Suillus sp. is possible.


----------



## Catherder

johnnycake said:


> Looks like maybe a Xerocomus subtomentosus, but with a cracked top (maybe due to dry conditions)? Suillus sp. is possible.



You could definitely be right. I got home from work and consulted my shroom book and also found this possibility. Curiously, the same second name. The book I have shows a picture of a cap that looks like 2Full's pic. They stain blue so it would be straightforward to figure it out between the two. 



Suillus tomentosus (MushroomExpert.Com)



I'm curious about this too because I think I have found those before where I pick on the Satch but haven't bothered to key one out yet, figuring they weren't likely to be good table fare, which does appear to be the case either way.


----------



## DallanC

Wall art for Goob and Mr Cake:









Amazon.com: Mushroom Poster - Kitchen, Dining Room Decor - Rustic Vintage Botanical Larousse Gastronomique Print - Wall Art for Cafe, Restaurant - Unique Housewarming Gift -8x10 Boho Farmhouse Style : Handmade Products


Buy Mushroom Poster - Kitchen, Dining Room Decor - Rustic Vintage Botanical Larousse Gastronomique Print - Wall Art for Cafe, Restaurant - Unique Housewarming Gift -8x10 Boho Farmhouse Style: Prints - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





-DallanC


----------

